# Show us your Pit Stop



## Rob Fisher

Major Pit Stop today! New Coils and wicks for drippers! New Coils with 27g Kanthal for the Cyclones! Ready to rock and roll!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> Major Pit Stop today! New Coils and wicks for drippers! New Coils with 27g Kanthal for the Cyclones! Ready to rock and roll!
> View attachment 37955


I like, everything organised, nice and clean. What an example for the vaping comminity.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rowan Francis

@Rob Fisher , you do realise that i am gonna need to post a pic of my vape desk now ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rowan Francis said:


> @Rob Fisher , you do realise that i am gonna need to post a pic of my vape desk now ...



That's the plan!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

ok , i will not be held responsible for the following - it's an old pic , might even do another one tonight for you ..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Petrus

Rowan Francis said:


> ok , i will not be held responsible for the following - it's an old pic , might even do another one tonight for you ..
> 
> View attachment 37958


Holy crap bro, that is why I always get the" sold" sign...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

Petrus said:


> Holy crap bro, that is why I always get the" sold" sign...



being blond today , i don't get the reference ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Rowan Francis said:


> being blond today , i don't get the reference ??


i might be wrong... but i think he means you buy everything, so by the time he goes to buy something it's "sold"......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rowan Francis

PeterHarris said:


> i might be wrong... but i think he means you buy everything, so by the time he goes to buy something it's "sold"......




aaaaah , ha ha thats a good one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal

Rowan Francis said:


> ok , i will not be held responsible for the following - it's an old pic , might even do another one tonight for you ..
> 
> View attachment 37958



Mate,
Thanks for posting pic. I have saved it to my desktop and shall be using it to prove to my wife that I do not, as she claims, have more vape gear than I actually need, and am in fact in desperate need of at least 3 (perhaps more) mods. Seriously cool set up mate, am well envious.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

Ok as promised an uptodate pic of my Vape desk / floor.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rowan Francis

And to add to that here is one of the Vape fixing desk.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar

Yep, need to save these pics to show SWAMBO, she has definitely nothing to worry about...lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Rowan Francis said:


> And to add to that here is one of the Vape fixing desk.
> View attachment 37973


There is a saying.........go big or go home. I like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

wow guys. so much stuff to look at in those pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO Pit Stop! OK ready to face the world! 



Grand SL/LP Tumbled is the way forward today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Casper

AWSOME STUFF buddy!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril was in need of some Pit Stopping and it was time to bring out the Ultrasonic to get into those hard to get to places...

Ultrasonic with some Sunlight dish washing liquid.


Fuly charged AW with some Deoxit gold on the contacts.



Rayon and wick tools at the ready.



Avril all sparkling clean... and then a shot with the SuperGlue that I used to re-secure the magnet that fell out of the REO in the Ultrasonic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Casper

Petrus said:


> Holy crap bro, that is why I always get the" sold" sign...


Lolol that is the WHOLE truth @Petrus

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick

The old girl just keeps on going...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sunday Pit Stop! New rayon wick and Tropical Ice fill up for the for the P67, new 0.6Ω Black O-Ring big juice hole coil for the Melo 3 Mini on HotCig, and new Bacon Cotton wick and refill of XXX for the Serpent Mini 25 single coil and then out of site is the DNA200 Duo with Serpent Mini dual coil on charge!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Mark121m

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petri RDA and Petri Tank Pit Stop! All clean and ready for a new wick!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Different Pit Stop this morning... time to give the wood mods some love and attention with Renaissance Wax!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Different Pit Stop this morning... time to give the wood mods some love and attention with Renaissance Wax!
> View attachment 72733


That's going to be a rewarding job I imagine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Serpent Mini 25 (and a couple of others) Pit Stop!

It was time to give the Serpent Mini 25's a major Pit Stop... cleaned in warm to hot water and dry burn the coils and cool under a running tap...




Coils in pretty good condition but still need to glow red hot and then put under a running tap twice... it really works well!



Serpent Mini 22's doing duty while the 25's are getting the once over! The goodies are almost dry but we have to wait for the family to wake up before firing up the hair dryer to get them completely dry!



The Mods awaiting thier clean tanks with new wicks!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yagya

those 2 mods on the left are just calling me.. looks real quality.
hoping to get something decent like that in December

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yagya said:


> those 2 mods on the left are just calling me.. looks real quality.
> hoping to get something decent like that in December



@Yagya the green one is the Asmodus Kodama and the Blue one is the Athena Pride 75. The Kodama is a dual 18650 and the Athena is a 26650 DNA75... both can handle 25mm tanks with ease and the Athena could had a even bigger tank like the Dumptank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yagya

Yup uncle @Rob Fisher I am leaning more towards Athena, i think she likes me already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yagya said:


> Yup uncle @Rob Fisher I am leaning more towards Athena, i think she likes me already



Yip it's smaller and with the 26650 the battery life is pretty good... I must say Athena hasn't left my hand since she arrived!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yagya

i can imagine why she hasn't left your hands, she has all the right curves, for a nice rounder feel in the hands.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## acorn

I can't explain it but noticed when placing a thin plastic container (KFC Mash & Gravy) with warm water in the centre of the Ultra Sonic, it seems there is more (magnified) ultra sonic waves? 
Also keeping the US cleaner from juice/ gunk.




Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

acorn said:


> I can't explain it but noticed when placing a thin plastic container (KFC Mash & Gravy) with warm water in the centre of the Ultra Sonic, it seems there is more (magnified) ultra sonic waves?
> Also keeping the US cleaner from juice/ gunk.
> View attachment 76647
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


The way to do it is put the parts you need to clean, along with your cleaning solution in a sealed container like a glass jar or plasic tub, put that in the USC and then fill the USC with water. Run your cycle and you can reuse the water. Running the USC without water in the basket is bad for the transducers, well that is what I have been taught.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Gazzacpt said:


> The way to do it is put the parts you need to clean, along with your cleaning solution in a sealed container like a glass jar or plasic tub, put that in the USC and then fill the USC with water. Run your cycle and you can reuse the water. Running the USC without water in the basket is bad for the transducers, well that is what I have been taught.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Thanks, the USC has water in the pic, there is just more activity/waves inside the tub, will never run it dry.

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

acorn said:


> Thanks, the USC has water in the pic, there is just more activity/waves inside the tub, will never run it dry.
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


Oh and the waves you can see is the plastic container deforming and causing a wave. Whats doing the cleaning you don't really see.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## acorn

Gazzacpt said:


> Oh and the waves you can see is the plastic container deforming and causing a wave. Whats doing the cleaning you don't really see.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


I'm with you on this, what is funny, if I put my finger in the plastic container I can clearly feel the US waves stronger than without the container? It feels like a increased needles and pins sensation.

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## -=sT3V3=-

Another option is plastic oven bags with parts and solution in.
The US then just has water in it.

Work very well and saves on solution.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

So Friday night and doing a small pit stop.
Polishing the tubes and minikin and giving the Goon and Recoil along with the SM25 a new wick.

Also cleaning some tips and a tank which is going into the Gorge the Sapor 25, was not what i expected based on my experience with the sapor 22.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Funny 20


----------



## Silver

It's been so crazy on the work front that I haven't had a chance to properly pitstop for a few days.

My Vaping has been in 'maintenance' mode for quite some time. Pity because there are so many things on my 'to experiment list' lol

Needed to pitstop tonight with some staples to carry me through the next day or two




From left to right:

*Avocado* got a simple refill of my BlackBobasSweetVirginia blend. Loving that in this atty

*REO Mini* came back into service with a new 0.7ohm coil and HHV Huntsman juice. Mini thumper. Nice. REO mini has been sitting on the sidelines for quite a while and it was time to put this champ back into service for the occasional strong tobacco MTL puff.

*REO Black* aka 'Thumper' got a new wick and a refill of my diluted Blackbird menthol. Am rationing the Blackbird but even diluted this is awesome! Strong punch.

*Lemo1* got a refill of Strawberry menthol for work on the computer. This tank lasts me about 2 days. Battery change in the sig100 plus. Legendary desk mod that.

All set. Feels good. Bring on the work. Gonna be a tough next week or two on my side...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Billet Box's and a few other items - Pit Stop Baby! 

Both Billet Box's get the Pit Stop along with the Hadaly and one of the Hussar's. All sitting under the fan drying before they all get a new wick and XXX refill!






And the Carlos Creations Mod with Skyline are looking after me while we pit stop the BB's! The Skyline is just bloody perfect!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## wiesbang

Just before I went in for operation on my hand. They need to last till I can build again

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Hope you recover soon @wiesbang 
Sorry to hear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> It's been so crazy on the work front that I haven't had a chance to properly pitstop for a few days.
> 
> My Vaping has been in 'maintenance' mode for quite some time. Pity because there are so many things on my 'to experiment list' lol
> 
> Needed to pitstop tonight with some staples to carry me through the next day or two
> 
> View attachment 84996
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> *Avocado* got a simple refill of my BlackBobasSweetVirginia blend. Loving that in this atty
> 
> *REO Mini* came back into service with a new 0.7ohm coil and HHV Huntsman juice. Mini thumper. Nice. REO mini has been sitting on the sidelines for quite a while and it was time to put this champ back into service for the occasional strong tobacco MTL puff.
> 
> *REO Black* aka 'Thumper' got a new wick and a refill of my diluted Blackbird menthol. Am rationing the Blackbird but even diluted this is awesome! Strong punch.
> 
> *Lemo1* got a refill of Strawberry menthol for work on the computer. This tank lasts me about 2 days. Battery change in the sig100 plus. Legendary desk mod that.
> 
> All set. Feels good. Bring on the work. Gonna be a tough next week or two on my side...


Lol. I can't believe you've mixed menthol into blackbird 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Lol. I can't believe you've mixed menthol into blackbird
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Lol @Yiannaki - its a winner I tell you.
My Blackbird is on extreme rations at the moment
So its like just a small bit of it into a PG/VG/nic mix - with some menthol added.
But the Blackbird is so prominent that it doesnt matter, one still gets great flavour

By the way, the menthol picks it up very nicely. 
I still enjoy Blackbird as it is - but given that I am diluting, adding the menthol is great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Lol @Yiannaki - its a winner I tell you.
> My Blackbird is on extreme rations at the moment
> So its like just a small bit of it into a PG/VG/nic mix - with some menthol added.
> But the Blackbird is so prominent that it doesnt matter, one still gets great flavour
> 
> By the way, the menthol picks it up very nicely.
> I still enjoy Blackbird as it is - but given that I am diluting, adding the menthol is great


It sounds interesting 

Is there no way to source any blackbird from the US?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Quick hotel morning pit stop for the REO mini - nice and easy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Rob Fisher said:


> Billet Box's and a few other items - Pit Stop Baby!
> 
> Both Billet Box's get the Pit Stop along with the Hadaly and one of the Hussar's. All sitting under the fan drying before they all get a new wick and XXX refill!
> 
> View attachment 85189
> View attachment 85190
> View attachment 85191
> 
> 
> And the Carlos Creations Mod with Skyline are looking after me while we pit stop the BB's! The Skyline is just bloody perfect!
> View attachment 85192



Do you put new coils in those BB's every time?
Reason I'm asking is I'm finding it difficult to understand how you going to give them a dry burn to clean?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Do you put new coils in those BB's every time?
> Reason I'm asking is I'm finding it difficult to understand how you going to give them a dry burn to clean?



No a coil lasts me a long time... dry burn is easy... the part with the coil you can screw onto a normal mod and I dry burn it that way.

Also the wick lasts a long time and even after changing wicks after 4-5 days it's still white and I guess it could last longer... after having changed wicks everyday with my REO's I'm taking a while to get used to the new HE tanks that seem not to need wick changing very often...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Quick pitstop 

REO Black (aka Thunper) got a refill of Blackbird menthol, fresh batt and a new Jap Cotton wick




And the little Evod1 got a refill of it's VM Berry Blaze menthol. 




Mouth to lung morning vaping sorted for the next few days.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Junior

I know this does not measure up to the rest of you guys but i am proud of my little setup  






Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Quick morning hotel pitstop




Am in CT for a short visit. Only brought the Evod and the Subtank Mini. Only had hand luggage on the flight so didn't bring coiling kit and scissors etc. So the REOs stayed at home. 

Am missing my Blackbird to be honest but these champs are doing well. 

Evod for the win for stealth MTL Vaping on the plane and inbetween meetings. With 18mg and added menthol of course....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## William Vermaak

Pit Stop for me and my wife's daily's






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Is that an mVP2 i see there on the right @William Vermaak ?


----------



## William Vermaak

Silver said:


> Is that an mVP2 i see there on the right @William Vermaak ?



Unfortunately no. It's a Smok R200. One of my first mods that's still going strong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

William Vermaak said:


> Unfortunately no. It's a Smok R200. One of my first mods that's still going strong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ok, i thought it looked similar
Anyhow, gotta respect those old workhorses that just keep on going
Lekker pitstop there. Enjoy


----------



## kev mac

wiesbang said:


> Just before I went in for operation on my hand. They need to last till I can build again


I am sure you will be back in the game soon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

William Vermaak said:


> Pit Stop for me and my wife's daily's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So neat and tidy the forums P.S. are making me feel like a slob,got to up my game.And not lit the wife see these pics!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

kev mac said:


> So neat and tidy the forums P.S. are making me feel like a slob,got to up my game.And not lit the wife see these pics!


Quite a number of topics are pushing me in that direction. My lab sucks, I spend without budgeting, I need to spend more time on the details of my builds...

All these are the universe pointing me in the direction of how to become a better man... (Now that's 100% medicine man wisdom right there.)

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GregF

Was time for a clean up. Everything US cleaned, contacts and batteries all greased up, brass cleaned and sealed with some Renaissance Wax.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## DoubleD

GregF said:


> Was time for a clean up. Everything US cleaned, contacts and batteries all greased up, brass cleaned and sealed with some Renaissance Wax.
> 
> View attachment 90298



Sexy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Not a major pit stop...but Goon was due for a fresh build,and @KZOR gave me a set of wires he did,popped them in, 7wraps and coming to 0.35,should save a tad on battery life.Thanx @KZOR!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Time to pitstop the smooth svelte Petri RDA - I need some Big Guava Ice tonight!

After dry burning the micro aliens




Followed by some Cotton Bacon V2 and lubing it up





Ooh what a pleasure. The Guava Ice is smooth and rich. What a pleasure. 

As the Kayfun V5 looks on from the background with 'jealous eyes'. 




What a glorious vape! So much thick tasty vapour. Nighttime treat deluxe...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Jeepers, the flavour is *very good* on this Petri RDA with these Aliens

@Maxxis, just letting you know the coils you put in here are going great after the dry burn and rewick!
Thanks man! The vape got a bit tired after several drip sessions spanning over quite a while. Now its back to svelte luxury again.

And @Paulie 's guava is tasting so delicious - with some menthol to make it nice and icy. What a pleasure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis

Great to hear!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Jeepers, the flavour is *very good* on this Petri RDA with these Aliens
> 
> @Maxxis, just letting you know the coils you put in here are going great after the dry burn and rewick!
> Thanks man! The vape got a bit tired after several drip sessions spanning over quite a while. Now its back to svelte luxury again.
> 
> And @pauilie 's guava is tasting so delicious - with some menthol to make it nice and icy. What a pleasure!


One more go before you need to rebuild those aliens @Silver.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> One more go before you need to rebuild those aliens @Silver.



Lol @Christos - i know your tactics - hehe

I was going to ask you guys, how do you know when you need to get new Aliens?
And how did mine look after the dryburn and rinse under the tap?
I dont have that brush yet...

This was only my first dry burn and rewick. I estimate i probably vaped about 15ml or so on the first wick.
I have already vaped about 2ml now on this new wick. I am tooting like a steam engine. Hehe

How many mls should one get on the Aliens?
(Im vaping at around 30-40 Watts)


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Lol @Christos - i know your tactics - hehe
> 
> I was going to ask you guys, how do you know when you need to get new Aliens?
> And how did mine look after the dryburn and rinse under the tap?
> I dont have that brush yet...
> 
> This was only my first dry burn and rewick. I estimate i probably vaped about 15ml or so on the first wick.
> I have already vaped about 2ml now on this new wick. I am tooting like a steam engine. Hehe
> 
> How many mls should one get on the Aliens?
> (Im vaping at around 30-40 Watts)


I don't measure ml but I do have a feel for when a coil looks gunked up beyond cleaning. 
I usually get 2 to 3 months on some exotics. Nothing a dry burn and an ultrasonic can't fix.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Christos - at least i dont have to attempt building aliens now

On another note, I am starting to feel the onset of a "Guava Silver"
Early signs of light headedness and a woosy buzz.
Going to back off for a bit

That Guava blend of mine is about 10mg -

Its so interesting. The vape itself is so smoothe. The throat hit is quite minimal. Actually, on lung hits I dont get much throat hit anyway, its different, like a gentle rubbing instead of a sharp punch. But after a while one feels woosy as the volume works its way into the system

Where's that Kayfun and bottle of water....


----------



## Stosta

I refuse to let her go that easily...




Just making an official disclaimer that if this kills me then its because of my own stupidity

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Not so much a pit stop but a major overhaul.
Having found a few more juices I like to vape in the evenings as a change to my all day menthols and given I haven't been using any of my Reo's for a while and wanted to get one back in the rotation,I set out to see if I could also get a few more mods/atties in use.
Now I dislike dual coils with a passion and the main irritant of late has been the Kryten,after watching @KZOR review I realised mine is not the only one where you need a hammer to get the drip dip in and a vice and set of grips to get it out and for the first time since I bought it I managed to get the thing apart so the air flow could be adjusted,so duly coiled and set up its now not that bad.
Whilst I'm at it a quick change around of the Hadaly's and some fresh wicks in the ones that don't have ceramic and Im good to go for a while.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Avo 24 pitstop tonight

Got a new wick and dry burn

I tell you what this atty produces such great flavour with twin tame coils at around 25 Watts
Very diluted Blackbird in there. Strangely i have grown to like this diluted blackbird in lung hit mode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Major Pit Stop... NarBA, Pico RTA, Hellfire Havoc BF RDA, 2 x Exocet's, Doggy, Pocket RTA and a Hadaly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Rob Fisher said:


> Major Pit Stop... NarBA, Pico RTA, Hellfire Havoc BF RDA, 2 x Exocet's, Doggy, Pocket RTA and a Hadaly!
> View attachment 94907



You inspirational man!
I was just sucking on my Goon thinking "Ag nee, re-wick time" then I considered rocking the peerless till the weekend.
But Okay, cleaning and polishing it shall be. 

Thanx for the kick in the butt Oom Rob.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

All te copper things. 
My two tunes, and the copper Goon. 

Now to start polishing.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

GerritVisagie said:


> All te copper things.
> My two tunes, and the copper Goon.
> 
> Now to start polishing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



Good JOB!


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Avo 24 pitstop tonight
> 
> Got a new wick and dry burn
> 
> I tell you what this atty produces such great flavour with twin tame coils at around 25 Watts
> Very diluted Blackbird in there. Strangely i have grown to like this diluted blackbird in lung hit mode
> 
> View attachment 92437


Pics on coil placement please! Alternatively just tell me height from posts and distance from posts.
I'm curious how you do it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## RayDeny

Just got the Sebone but could use a pit stop.

There is something about polished brass, both the Claymore and Sebone all shiny!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A few tanks and RDA's are being pit stopped right now!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RayDeny

Oh wow, look at all that niceness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Rob Fisher said:


> A few tanks and RDA's are being pit stopped right now!
> View attachment 95553
> View attachment 95554


Jeez uncle @Rob Fisher, are those all in your daily rotation? Let's see if I can name all, I tend to drool over the HE stuff.
Left to right, top to bottom
Exocet, Hadaly, Armor,
Icon, NarDA, Serpent BF,
Hussar, Havoc, Hussar?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Moey_Ismail said:


> Jeez uncle @Rob Fisher, are those all in your daily rotation? Let's see if I can name all, I tend to drool over the HE stuff.
> Left to right, top to bottom
> Exocet, Hadaly, Armor,
> Icon, NarDA, Serpent BF,
> Hussar, Havoc, Hussar?



Good guesses @Moey_Ismail! If there was a prize you would have won! 

They are all in rotation currently... playing with builds and seeing if there are any that will stay in daily rotation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Well done!!



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafique

Moey_Ismail said:


> Jeez uncle @Rob Fisher, are those all in your daily rotation? Let's see if I can name all, I tend to drool over the HE stuff.
> Left to right, top to bottom
> Exocet, Hadaly, Armor,
> Icon, NarDA, Serpent BF,
> Hussar, Havoc, Hussar?




I was just gona say, I cant name not one of the those.

I got them all wrong in my mind

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Rob Fisher said:


> Good guesses @Moey_Ismail! If there was a prize you would have won!
> 
> They are all in rotation currently... playing with builds and seeing if there are any that will stay in daily rotation.


For all my single coil rba's I've been using 3mm ID, 2 x 26ga ni80 claptoned with 38ga ni80, 7wraps comes in at about 0.4ohm. I absolutely love that build in all of them, give it a shot uncle @Rob Fisher if you haven't already


----------



## Rob Fisher

Moey_Ismail said:


> For all my single coil rba's I've been using 3mm ID, 2 x 26ga ni80 claptoned with 38ga ni80, 7wraps comes in at about 0.4ohm. I absolutely love that build in all of them, give it a shot uncle @Rob Fisher if you haven't already



Will give it a go...


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK let's see if I can put them all back together!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Boom! All O-Rings lubricated and all parts put together!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RayDeny

Bit of a mech pit stop.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Scott

RayDeny said:


> Just got the Sebone but could use a pit stop.
> 
> There is something about polished brass, both the Claymore and Sebone all shiny!


They are stunning. I would have those beauties wrapped in bubble wrap not in my grubby paws.


----------



## Scott

Rob Fisher said:


> Boom! All O-Rings lubricated and all parts put together!
> View attachment 95639


Beautiful as ever Rob. Your collection never ceases to amaze and inspire me!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Scott

Rob Fisher said:


> OK let's see if I can put them all back together!
> View attachment 95581


Holy cow what a collection! I always have to have a tissue nearby when looking at your post's to wipe away the envy tear. Beautiful in every way.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Morning pit stop in the Kruger on Reo Black. Needs a new wick. And a juice refill and batt change. 

520am. We want to try go for a quick drive when camp gates open at 6am. I need my tobacco MTL. Hehe




This is my little "toolkit" with screwdriver mandrels , tweezers etc

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

PS

am wearing my headlamp LED thingy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Sometimes this vaping can be very frustrating  

So I had a bit of time this afternoon and decided to have another go at the Kayfun V3 Mini. Still used 28g Ka but tried a slightly bigger ID. Somehow I was hoping that opening up and cleaning and a new coil would solve the gurgling issue on a tight draw. Also hoping the bigger coil would tighten the draw a bit anyway and that might help.

It's a small device so it takes a bit of concentration. And you have to wrap around the screws. Seems tougher after one is spoiled with the Velocity style posts.

Anyhow all the effort and it's the same. Damn gurgle develops after a bit. So I had to loosen up the draw and settle for that for now. Vaping 1 , me 0.

Then I was a bit upset but keeping my spirits up I decided to go for a new coil in the OL16. Been having a good streak with 26g NI80 in a few other devices lately so wanted to try it in the OL16. It was due for a recoil anyway. I previously had 28g Kanthal duals.

Here it is.




Was quite proud of it. Took a while to get the positioning right. I find it quite difficult with duals in this atty. Its not very hard but its not easy either, for me at least. Slightly above airholes and nicely even heating. Came out at 0.3 ohms. My lowest actually on a Reo.

Guess what. I don't like it. It's too hot, the ramp is too long. It's dense and wettish. Not crisp. Longer toots virtually burn my lips. Damn. Vaping 2, Me 0.

So all this time and effort. And iit feels like it's been wasted. Yes I have learnt a few things but I will pack up for the night , be a bit miserable and tackle things another day. Far cry from that Eureka great pitstop and a super smile on the face.

I guess thats the way the cookie crumbles...

Sometimes this vaping pitstopping and hunting the elusive perfect vape can be so frustrating!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Sometimes this vaping can be very frustrating
> 
> So I had a bit of time this afternoon and decided to have another go at the Kayfun V3 Mini. Still used 28g Ka but tried a slightly bigger ID. Somehow I was hoping that opening up and cleaning and a new coil would solve the gurgling issue on a tight draw. Also hoping the bigger coil would tighten the draw a bit anyway and that might help.
> 
> It's a small device so it takes a bit of concentration. And you have to wrap around the screws. Seems tougher after one is spoiled with the Velocity style posts.
> 
> Anyhow all the effort and it's the same. Damn gurgle develops after a bit. So I had to loosen up the draw and settle for that for now. Vaping 1 , me 0.
> 
> Then I was a bit upset but keeping my spirits up I decided to go for a new coil in the OL16. Been having a good streak with 26g NI80 in a few other devices lately so wanted to try it in the OL16. It was due for a recoil anyway. I previously had 28g Kanthal duals.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> View attachment 102761
> 
> 
> Was quite proud of it. Took a while to get the positioning right. I find it quite difficult with duals in this atty. Its not very hard but its not easy either, for me at least. Slightly above airholes and nicely even heating. Came out at 0.3 ohms. My lowest actually on a Reo.
> 
> Guess what. I don't like it. It's too hot, the ramp is too long. It's dense and wettish. Not crisp. Longer toots virtually burn my lips. Damn. Vaping 2, Me 0.
> 
> So all this time and effort. And iit feels like it's been wasted. Yes I have learnt a few things but I will pack up for the night , be a bit miserable and tackle things another day. Far cry from that Eureka great pitstop and a super smile on the face.
> 
> I guess thats the way the cookie crumbles...
> 
> Sometimes this vaping pitstopping and hunting the elusive perfect vape can be so frustrating!!


I really wish I could just hit this Can Relate button a couple of hundred times actually.
The Ammit and the Exocet have driven me up the wall at times.
Its mainly a lack of skill and inexperience on my end though so at least I try to see it as a learning experience (mostly learning how NOT to do it!)
If I want to have a fun and stress free pit-stop I pull out the RDAs. Just go ham on it. Throw and hand full of wire and cotton at it and just enjoy the most forgiving vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Silver said:


> Sometimes this vaping can be very frustrating
> 
> So I had a bit of time this afternoon and decided to have another go at the Kayfun V3 Mini. Still used 28g Ka but tried a slightly bigger ID. Somehow I was hoping that opening up and cleaning and a new coil would solve the gurgling issue on a tight draw. Also hoping the bigger coil would tighten the draw a bit anyway and that might help.
> 
> It's a small device so it takes a bit of concentration. And you have to wrap around the screws. Seems tougher after one is spoiled with the Velocity style posts.
> 
> Anyhow all the effort and it's the same. Damn gurgle develops after a bit. So I had to loosen up the draw and settle for that for now. Vaping 1 , me 0.
> 
> Then I was a bit upset but keeping my spirits up I decided to go for a new coil in the OL16. Been having a good streak with 26g NI80 in a few other devices lately so wanted to try it in the OL16. It was due for a recoil anyway. I previously had 28g Kanthal duals.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> View attachment 102761
> 
> 
> Was quite proud of it. Took a while to get the positioning right. I find it quite difficult with duals in this atty. Its not very hard but its not easy either, for me at least. Slightly above airholes and nicely even heating. Came out at 0.3 ohms. My lowest actually on a Reo.
> 
> Guess what. I don't like it. It's too hot, the ramp is too long. It's dense and wettish. Not crisp. Longer toots virtually burn my lips. Damn. Vaping 2, Me 0.
> 
> So all this time and effort. And iit feels like it's been wasted. Yes I have learnt a few things but I will pack up for the night , be a bit miserable and tackle things another day. Far cry from that Eureka great pitstop and a super smile on the face.
> 
> I guess thats the way the cookie crumbles...
> 
> Sometimes this vaping pitstopping and hunting the elusive perfect vape can be so frustrating!!


Definitely can relate, @Silver . If I wasn't such a calm lad with a really easy-going temper (what? why is everyone laughing after reading that? Shut up, you fools, short-temperedness is in my German genes), then I probably would've launched numerous atties by now. I'm a big proclaimer of the art of throwing stuff at other stuff.

Bit surprised you mention the long ramp-up time with Ni80 26ga - for me that's actually very quick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

aktorsyl said:


> Definitely can relate, @Silver . If I wasn't such a calm lad with a really easy-going temper (what? why is everyone laughing after reading that? Shut up, you fools, short-temperedness is in my German genes), then I probably would've launched numerous atties by now. I'm a big proclaimer of the art of throwing stuff at other stuff.
> 
> Bit surprised you mention the long ramp-up time with Ni80 26ga - for me that's actually very quick.



I hear you @aktorsyl , lol

It was just slow compared to the 28g thinner wire I had in there before

I think I need 27g NI80


----------



## Silver

After an extremely busy month I have commenced with much needed pitstops of my loved gear. 

Tonight was Lemo1. She got a wash and a sparkling new 28g Kanthal simple coil

Fresh Rayon wick

And the VM Strawberry menthol blend is just gorgeous again. Crisp and pinprick sharp. 

Lovely

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Time to pitstop a very tough much loved workhorse.

*The SubTank Mini*

8 wraps 28ga Kanthal around 2mm.
(I actually do 10 wraps and then unwind the first two to get rid of the spaces on the first two)

Done






Install coil. 
Jees man it's getting too small for me. 
I find I have to wrap the coils around the screws otherwise the end bits can touch the chimney. This coil is a tad higher than normal. I feel like a bit more throat hit on this one!

Done.






Time to pulse the coil. Glowing nice. Snooker cue and strum. 1.3 ohms by the way. Good.

Done.






Didn't take a wick pic. Damn. But anyway here's a peek through the chimney. Rayon installed and lubed up






And now for the juice. This is going to be a bit of a blend. My VM Strawberry and menthol blend. Plus a bit of @Paulie 'a Guava. A bit more menthol. And nicced up to about 14mg 






Trusty iStick50 driving the STM. It has performed like a champ for about 2 years.

And?

Wow. 
Amazing what a difference a new coil and wick makes. This coil was in there for about 3 months. Yikes. 
Anyway the new coil is super. The fresh wick is lovely. The juice is glorious. Quite crisp (not as much as Lemo1) but good. Loads of menthol. I like that. And it's quite strong. Strawberry base and a bit of Guava coming through. Perfecto!

Big respect for this old workhorse. It goes and goes and goes...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> Time to pitstop a very tough much loved workhorse.
> 
> *The SubTank Mini*
> 
> 8 wraps 28ga Kanthal around 2mm.
> (I actually do 10 wraps and then unwind the first two to get rid of the spaces on the first two)
> 
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Install coil.
> Jees man it's getting too small for me.
> I find I have to wrap the coils around the screws otherwise the end bits can touch the chimney. This coil is a tad higher than normal. I feel like a bit more throat hit on this one!
> 
> Done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to pulse the coil. Glowing nice. Snooker cue and strum. 1.3 ohms by the way. Good.
> 
> Done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't take a wick pic. Damn. But anyway here's a peek through the chimney. Rayon installed and lubed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now for the juice. This is going to be a bit of a blend. My VM Strawberry and menthol blend. Plus a bit of @Paulie 'a Guava. A bit more menthol. And nicced up to about 14mg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trusty iStick50 driving the STM. It has performed like a champ for about 2 years.
> 
> And?
> 
> Wow.
> Amazing what a difference a new coil and wick makes. This coil was in there for about 3 months. Yikes.
> Anyway the new coil is super. The fresh wick is lovely. The juice is glorious. Quite crisp (not as much as Lemo1) but good. Loads of menthol. I like that. And it's quite strong. Strawberry base and a bit of Guava coming through. Perfecto!
> 
> Big respect for this old workhorse. It goes and goes and goes...


Still Love my STM, I actually still use the vertical claptons in mine and it's wow, was just wondering when I seen this post, do you think the Exocet will work in this tank? That will be quite interesting

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

I am not sure @Jengz. Interesting indeed but I have no idea. 

STM is great and it works well. Also quite easy to coil and wick and it's very reliable.


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Time to pitstop a very tough much loved workhorse.
> 
> *The SubTank Mini*
> 
> 8 wraps 28ga Kanthal around 2mm.
> (I actually do 10 wraps and then unwind the first two to get rid of the spaces on the first two)
> 
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Install coil.
> Jees man it's getting too small for me.
> I find I have to wrap the coils around the screws otherwise the end bits can touch the chimney. This coil is a tad higher than normal. I feel like a bit more throat hit on this one!
> 
> Done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to pulse the coil. Glowing nice. Snooker cue and strum. 1.3 ohms by the way. Good.
> 
> Done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't take a wick pic. Damn. But anyway here's a peek through the chimney. Rayon installed and lubed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now for the juice. This is going to be a bit of a blend. My VM Strawberry and menthol blend. Plus a bit of @Paulie 'a Guava. A bit more menthol. And nicced up to about 14mg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trusty iStick50 driving the STM. It has performed like a champ for about 2 years.
> 
> And?
> 
> Wow.
> Amazing what a difference a new coil and wick makes. This coil was in there for about 3 months. Yikes.
> Anyway the new coil is super. The fresh wick is lovely. The juice is glorious. Quite crisp (not as much as Lemo1) but good. Loads of menthol. I like that. And it's quite strong. Strawberry base and a bit of Guava coming through. Perfecto!
> 
> Big respect for this old workhorse. It goes and goes and goes...


My STMs have been sitting on a shelf for a good while now, I was trying out the Kayfun 5 and the STMs haven't seen a vape since.

I'm not sure if it's because the Kayfun is better, or if it's because I just haven't really had the time to clean and build the STMs. Maybe this weekend will see a revival! Thanks for the motivation @Silver !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> My STMs have been sitting on a shelf for a good while now, I was trying out the Kayfun 5 and the STMs haven't seen a vape since.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's because the Kayfun is better, or if it's because I just haven't really had the time to clean and build the STMs. Maybe this weekend will see a revival! Thanks for the motivation @Silver !



Lol @Stosta 

Thats how it goes hey

Im the opposite - my Kayfun5 has been sitting for a few weeks. I think it needs a new coil. No wait, i know what happened. The Skyline stole its spot on the Hotcig150 so the Kayfun5 doesnt have a mod to perch on so it went into the tank holding zone. And never came out 

Thank you for reminding me about the Kayfun5 - it needs to come out this weekend!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Lol @Stosta
> 
> Thats how it goes hey
> 
> Im the opposite - my Kayfun5 has been sitting for a few weeks. I think it needs a new coil. No wait, i know what happened. The Skyline stole its spot on the Hotcig150 so the Kayfun5 doesnt have a mod to perch on so it went into the tank holding zone. And never came out
> 
> Thank you for reminding me about the Kayfun5 - it needs to come out this weekend!


Hahaha! Well glad I could return the favour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Okay so my morning started of with a pit stop and my pitstop vape was my trusty reo


This is just some of my atties that needed a clean. 


After alot of elbow grease, recoiling and rewicking this is what i ended up with. My before the reo, daily runner and the wifes amazing mini volt.


And now just some last minute office work with my reo and regulated qclass. Love what both setups give me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Before


After

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Before
> View attachment 111713
> 
> After
> View attachment 111714


That is quite a serious pitstop! ... you are good to go for quite a while now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> That is quite a serious pitstop! ... you are good to go for quite a while now



Yes and as you will see the second ol16 is not in the picture but it is ready to roll when i swop out my flavors in the Ice Queen. So yes i am sorted for a long while now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Pit stop done. Insider and Exocet recoiled, rewicked, and filled for the evening. Ready for the week ahead 






Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Good going @RenaldoRheeder 
Those BBs look very nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Time for a much needed Billet Box pitstop






This wick has gone through 7.5 Boro tankfuls. About 30ml since I don't fill to the brim. 

CB2 for rewicking

LIT Sidechick to make a blend. Some Nic to up the Nic from 6mg. And some menthol concentrate. I never go anywhere without my menthol concentrate!

R2 coin to open up the Billet. 

And my usual roller towel piece folded in half. Funny I have to have that as my base to work on when I pitstop. Haven't unpacked the tools but they are in a bag somewhere. 

Let the blending and pit stopping commence !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> Time for a much needed Billet Box pitstop
> 
> ......
> 
> R2 coin to open up the Billet.



My budget is not as big as yours @Silver 






Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Rookie mistake. I forgot to bring my Pico which can fire my Exocet. 

Thank heavens it screwed onto the hotcig150. I just hope it doesn't damage the hotcig's 510

Coil and wick not looking good at all. @Paulie , your Guava is dirty - hehe

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

After a bit of pulsing and rinsing @RiaanRed 's coil is looking a lot cleaner again  might be time soon for a new coil but I don't feel like it now...

Making progress. This is still the first coil that skipper @Rob Fisher installed for me. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Oh no. Not having much luck this morning. One of those days. 

Installed it all and got it all set and there was juice coming out the airholes. 

Opened it up and there's juice in the tank compartment. 

Even some juice near the positive battery terminal. 

Jeepers man. I am fed up with this thing for now. It's not the easiest to work with (for me). I am really peed off now. The way I'm feeling I am contemplating just benching the Billet for my holiday. I really don't feel like fiddling and troubleshooting. 

Maybe my wicks were too thin. Who knows. 

Ah well. Will fight another day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Oh I just realized another negative of this Billet Box. You can't open up the Boro to check your coil and wick without losing 4-5ml of juice. What a bummer. And I was looking so forward to my LIT Sidechick.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## antonherbst

@Silver eish what a start to your holiday. Not good. Hope you can sort it quickly thou or just grab a reo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> @Silver eish what a start to your holiday. Not good. Hope you can sort it quickly thou or just grab a reo.



Thanks @antonherbst 
I will probably do just that

I cleaned it all out and checked if all the seals were closed and all looks fine
Cant jnderstand what happened. Then again, its only my second rewicking of this thing so i am not experienced.

I didnt want to open the boro and rewick so i put it all back and its now working without leaking

But now i am confused and i dont trust it. 

Will figure it out another time

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Anyhow for what it's worth , this was my wicking. Seemed ok and although it wasn't packed tight it did cover the holes - at least that's what I thought.


----------



## Silver

On that right hand side wick there were a few straggly strands of cotton on the bottom that didnt look right. Maybe it was that. I dont know

Anyhow, been tooting for a few monutes and its behaving. Will monitor

I really dont like it when i have one of those moments where you dont understand whats going on. And followed by a mysterious uncomfortable feeling of not knowing when a leak will happen. Drives me nuts.


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Thanks @antonherbst
> I will probably do just that
> 
> I cleaned it all out and checked if all the seals were closed and all looks fine
> Cant jnderstand what happened. Then again, its only my second rewicking of this thing so i am not experienced.
> 
> I didnt want to open the boro and rewick so i put it all back and its now working without leaking
> 
> But now i am confused and i dont trust it.
> 
> Will figure it out another time



I could totally relate on the trust with a leaking or dry hitting tank and that is why my trusty reo's are my go to setups always. No problems with them and they are easy to pitstop. 

Anywho. Enjoy the holiday and remember the crazies have it under control.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> On that right hand side wick there were a few straggly strands of cotton on the bottom that didnt look right. Maybe it was that. I dont know
> 
> Anyhow, been tooting for a few monutes and its behaving. Will monitor
> 
> I really dont like it when i have one of those moments where you dont understand whats going on. And followed by a mysterious uncomfortable feeling of not knowing when a leak will happen. Drives me nuts.



Eish @Silver - not nice man. Last thing that one wants to do when you are relaxing on holiday. I've had leaking in a few instances : wicking too loose, gasket on Boro not sitting nicely in place, and "reckless" filling and spilling . I'm not sure if you trimmed the cotton or if you used it as in the photo - not sure if that can be the cause, but I trim mine quite a bit more. Unfortunately I do not have any photos now. 

Good luck



Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> On that right hand side wick there were a few straggly strands of cotton on the bottom that didnt look right. Maybe it was that. I dont know
> 
> Anyhow, been tooting for a few monutes and its behaving. Will monitor
> 
> I really dont like it when i have one of those moments where you dont understand whats going on. And followed by a mysterious uncomfortable feeling of not knowing when a leak will happen. Drives me nuts.


I can completely relate to this @Silver !

I find pit-stopping the Billet something I dread. The hassle of having to open it up, then putting it all back together only to have some sort of a problem, emptying the Boro, making a mess, starting from scratch, then getting more issues...

The flavour I'm getting out of my current setup is mediocre, but it's better than the dry hits I was getting with my previous build, and the thought of going through this process again just sends shivers up my spine, so I put up with the mediocre flavour!


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Oh no. Not having much luck this morning. One of those days.
> 
> Installed it all and got it all set and there was juice coming out the airholes.
> 
> Opened it up and there's juice in the tank compartment.
> 
> Even some juice near the positive battery terminal.
> 
> Jeepers man. I am fed up with this thing for now. It's not the easiest to work with (for me). I am really peed off now. The way I'm feeling I am contemplating just benching the Billet for my holiday. I really don't feel like fiddling and troubleshooting.
> 
> Maybe my wicks were too thin. Who knows.
> 
> Ah well. Will fight another day.


Oh no, sorry about the BB trouble @Silver.
I have some pics and tips for you if you have time to try it out?


----------



## TheV

TheV said:


> Oh no, sorry about the BB trouble @Silver.
> I have some pics and tips for you if you have time to try it out?


@Silver, as discussed... please find below my build process:

I start with a 2.5mm ID coil:






I wick it as tight as I can without deforming the coil.
I cut the cotton at a length of about 15mm (give or take, doesn't really matter).
I then flick the cotton back and forth with my index finger, fluffing it up nicely.
No combing or anything, just flicking. This forms a nice fluffy bowtie:





I carefully cap the Exocet, making sure not to pinch the cotton.
I then cut the cotton very close to the cap, about 1-2mm:




I then blow on the tails a couple of times. It puffs out and fills up the gaps properly.

From there its a matter of putting it back in the Boro, making sure all the orings are lubed and filling it up.
I install it at a slight angle so that when I tighten it down it straightens up as it always turns a bit:





This has worked very reliably for me ... and I have to thank @Amir for teaching me how to properly build the Exocet. All credit goes to The Man

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Thanks @TheV 
Much appreciated
What a great tutorial

I think my wicks were a bit long as @RenaldoRheeder poknted out
Also maybe not thick enough and not fliffed out properly

Will try that next when i feel up to it


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Thanks @TheV
> Much appreciated
> What a great tutorial
> 
> I think my wicks were a bit long as @RenaldoRheeder poknted out
> Also maybe not thick enough and not fliffed out properly
> 
> Will try that next when i feel up to it


My pleasure 
Do keep at it (when you have time). Once you get it down its very reproducible.
And it also removes that feeling of dread when the BB pit stop approaches.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Thanks @TheV
> Much appreciated
> What a great tutorial
> 
> I think my wicks were a bit long as @RenaldoRheeder poknted out
> Also maybe not thick enough and not fliffed out properly
> 
> Will try that next when i feel up to it



I'm in Durban at the moment at my offices on Ridge Road... You're welcome to stop by later this afternoon if you need a tutorial @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> I'm in Durban at the moment at my offices on Ridge Road... You're welcome to stop by later this afternoon if you need a tutorial @Silver



Thanks for the offer @Amir
I am not that close so will try on my own first 
Will let you know if i struggle too much but will probably only try again in a day or so


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi Ho @Silver I’m a little far away. But I can do a BB maintenance course at the vape meet. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver I’m a little far away. But I can do a BB maintenance course at the vape meet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Rob Fisher your initial coil and wick setup you did for me was super
Then i rewicked myself and it was good
This time i had a problem

But the good news is that its not leaking now and its working well

Will certainly also get a few pointers from you at the meet! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver I’m a little far away. But I can do a BB maintenance course at the vape meet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please formalise a time slot. I would like to sit in on this session

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Right it's time to pitstop my much loved Reo Black aka Thumper. This is my strong tobacco MTL king. 

It needs a new coil, wick and juice. 






29g Kanthal for the parallel coil

Blackbird and Nic and PG/VG to do a diluted blend. Menthol not on the photo. 

Pliers to pull the wire and make it nice. 

My special 1.6mm ID screwdriver 

Koh Gen Do cotton. I enjoy it for the tobaccoes. Makes the flavour nice and earthy. 

Let the work commence....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Parallel coil in progress






I need 5 double wraps. So I make 6 with the end one ready to unravel. Looks okay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Coil in
Measures 0.46 ohms. 
Just right 






Now to get the position right

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Positioning is important. 

Bottom of coil around the height of the top of the airhole - for more throat hit






Near the edge :






And lined up with the airhole using my Koki marking on the base:






All good. This should work fine ....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely pulse

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Wicked with Jap Cotton

Wick tails splayed out on deck

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Juice in. A diluted Blackbird mix with menthol

Fresh batt

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

And how's the vape?

Oh wow, it's glorious!!!!!

Vigorous. Crisp. Strong. Rich. Lovely. 

Amazing how it improves the vape with a new coil. My old coil was in there for about 4 months !!!

Thumper is on top form!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Willyza

looking well relaxed there Mr @Rob Fisher 
Hope you enjoying it 

ps where your food posts, missing them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> And how's the vape?
> 
> Oh wow, it's glorious!!!!!
> 
> Vigorous. Crisp. Strong. Rich. Lovely.
> 
> Amazing how it improves the vape with a new coil. My old coil was in there for about 4 months !!!
> 
> Thumper is on top form!


Thanks for the detailed pit stop photos @Silver. Very informative. Always look forward to your posts here

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Willyza said:


> looking well relaxed there Mr @Rob Fisher
> Hope you enjoying it
> 
> ps where your food posts, missing them



There haven’t been too many food pics posted but I have a a bit of stock to work though when I get back and will post. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

That looks like good chips on offer @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

antonherbst said:


> Before
> View attachment 111713
> 
> After
> View attachment 111714


@antonherbst, I promise you after 19 years of marriage, if I use on of HRH towels for a pitstop, then.......I need one


----------



## antonherbst

Petrus said:


> @antonherbst, I promise you after 19 years of marriage, if I use on of HRH towels for a pitstop, then.......I need one



Fortunately that used to be my cut throat shaving towls so the wife was warned about the blood on them already. I said no blood will be shed again and only used for the vape pitstops.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Time to rewick Reo Red / OL16

It's getting a refill of Havana Nightz because I am liking this juice a lot in here






My special yellow Dischem scissors to cut the wick. And my tweezers to take out the old wicks. CB2. And the juice of course. 

The Ferrero Rocher chocolates are one of my favourite and they are the reward after this evening's pit stops....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Oh my word. One coil had snapped !






Damn! Now I have to recoil. Sigh. Not very simple on the OL16. Ah man! What a pity

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Decided to go stainless steel for a change. Been meaning to try. 

28g 6 wraps 2mmID

Came out to 0.28 ohms. That's the lowest I've gone on the Reo. Maybe it will rise after wicking etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Nice even glow

Probably a bit lucky because the coils are very similar and equidistant from the centre etc 

Not easy working in this OL16 (for me)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Twin wicks

Still need to be cut, fluffed and positioned

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

By the way. Small thing but I always place a folded up toilet paper small piece in the top right hand side of my folded roller towel. For discarded wicks. So I can chuck that away and keep the roller towel for the next piece of work. 

Funny how one keeps to the same habits for years.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Wicks cut and tucked. All lubed up. O ring also lubed. 

Ferrero Rocher in background 

Ooh this is exciting 

Ready to rumble

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

And how is the vape ?

My word it's glorious!!

First few vapes. Very crisp. Slightly drier than normal. Flavour is so direct. This is high fidelity flavour!

@Naeemhoosen , your juice is flying. So tasty!

Am enjoying this. Will see how it evolves over time and how the SS coil behaves.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Wicks cut and tucked. All lubed up. O ring also lubed.
> 
> Ferrero Rocher in background
> 
> Ooh this is exciting
> 
> Ready to rumble



That does look rewarding of a ferrero. 
Just out of interest Silver. I have found the easiest way to do a dual coil on the ol is to remove the grub screws completely and then push the coil into position and then tighten them before cutting the execive wire. It works and makes a dual coil mount very easy. 

Whay do you do?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> That does look rewarding of a ferrero.
> Just out of interest Silver. I have found the easiest way to do a dual coil on the ol is to remove the grub screws completely and then push the coil into position and then tighten them before cutting the execive wire. It works and makes a dual coil mount very easy.
> 
> Whay do you do?



Thanks @antonherbst 

I loosen the grubs until just before they come out

I then put one coil in and pull the ends with the pliers until its quite close to the posts, then i fold the legs behind the posts to keep the coil roughly in place

Then i do the next one (its not very easy to get the second leg in, takes a few tries with careful concentration and my headlamp on. I really need that magnifying light thingy that @Andre and @Rob Fisher have.

Then i hold both screwdrivers close to the posts and tighten the grubs slowly. As i tighten it pulls the coils a bit. Then i position it afterwards to get them the right height. Only problem is if they not equidistant theres no easy way to adjust one without affecting the other one. I have found that if they are the same distance from the posts then they tend to glow evenly. Otherwise its a mission. I still need to perfect that.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Thanks @antonherbst
> 
> I loosen the grubs until just before they come out
> 
> I then put one coil in and pull the ends with the pliers until its quite close to the posts, then i fold the legs behind the posts to keep the coil roughly in place
> 
> Then i do the next one (its not very easy to get the second leg in, takes a few tries with careful concentration and my headlamp on. I really need that magnifying light thingy that @Andre and @Rob Fisher have.
> 
> Then i hold both screwdrivers close to the posts and tighten the grubs slowly. As i tighten it pulls the coils a bit. Then i position it afterwards to get them the right height. Only problem is if they not equidistant theres no easy way to adjust one without affecting the other one. I have found that if they are the same distance from the posts then they tend to glow evenly. Otherwise its a mission. I still need to perfect that.



That would also work and maybe i must try that next time around when i do a dual coil. 

I mostly do a single center mounted coil just a little higher than the posts work perfect for my vape style. And we each have a way to mount the coils that work. Each time i learn more about the coil setups when i recoil. Its fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Oh its glorious and crisp

Just checked the atty now on the ohm meter
Its still 0.28 ohms

So thats 15 amps if batt is 4.2v. Ok for the chocolate LG HG2 but i wouldnt go lower
About 60 watts or 30 watts per coil. Its cooking!

Vape is a tad hot on second drag. Maybe i can go 7 wraps next time.

Loving this in any event.

@BumbleBee i think it could have been you that said SS is crisper. Gosh. I need to try my menthols with SS more seriously...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Time for pitstop number 2 and to try a new juice!

Calamity Jane by Mr Hardwicks

Where is @BioHAZarD ? Hehe

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Have to make new coils for this. 

Going to go with something simple. 

NI80 26g Kidney Puncher. 2.4mm ID. 8 wraps. I estimate duals will come out at about 0.4 ohms. Let's see. 

Here's the first one


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Time for pitstop number 2 and to try a new juice!
> 
> Calamity Jane by Mr Hardwicks
> 
> Where is @BioHAZarD ? Hehe


Looking good. Waiting on your feedback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Coils are in. Measures 0.3 ohms. Thought it would be higher. 

Coils should probably go a bit further away from the posts toward the edges but it will have to do. 

At least it's glowing evenly

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

All lubed up and ready to go!

Finally

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Its a very interesting juice!
I posted my first impressions in the "What did you vape today" thread:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-did-you-vape-today.t1077/page-206#post-600342


----------



## Silver

Time to re pitstop the BB with thicker cotton. Going to follow your tutorial @TheV 

Incidentally, after that initial leak my BB didn't leak for the rest of its tankful. But I want to do it anyway and I have the time now


----------



## Silver

Wicks are in. It's quite a lot tighter than before....

Pre cutting


----------



## Silver

Wicks cut

Lol, probably too short now


----------



## Silver

Decided to redo it and made them a bit thicker and slightly longer 

Here it is partially lubed up


----------



## Silver

Right 

BB pitstop done

It's working well. No leaks. And it feels less spluttery and less snap crackle and pop. A lot smoother like I remember it before. 

Thanks for the tips @TheV

Happy camper now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up on the pitstop list is the Skyline 

It's going to need a new coil and I am going to try with the largest air disk to see the airflow. 

Pity it's not easy to try different air disks without messing with the coil. 

Anyhow. Will try first with the largest one. I think I have the third largest one in there.


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Right
> 
> BB pitstop done
> 
> It's working well. No leaks. And it feels less spluttery and less snap crackle and pop. A lot smoother like I remember it before.
> 
> Thanks for the tips @TheV
> 
> Happy camper now


Well done @Silver!
I'm really glad it helped and that you are getting a better experience now 
Personally I don't think your wicks were too short. How you had them before is how I usually do them.
But the important thing is you have it up and running and you are happy with the result.
Quick side question, not seeing a condensation plug in the photos, do you have one?
If not I'll bring some spares to the meet for you


----------



## Silver

Lol thanks @TheV. The reason I redid it wasn't only because they were too short but I wanted to pack even a bit more cotton inside. 

It's all working super well. 

I haven't noticed much condensation in that gap hence I haven't needed condensation plugs. Also when there is a bit of moisture I just wipe the back of the bb door. But it's not much at all. After a tankful it's a tiny bit. Not sure if I need a condensation plug? But thanks so much for the offer


----------



## Silver

Old air disk I was using on the left. 

New largest one on the right. 

Will try that before trying without an air disk


----------



## TheV

Winner winner BB dinner!  Happy to hear it is working well @Silver.

Regarding the condensation. I also don't get too much, I do a little cleanup whenever I refill if I have something handy.
I really don't like the little bit of moisture on the door, so the condensation plug helps for that.
And if you do get a serious juice dump, everything goes out the air holes and not inside the body, all over the control unit and battery contacts.
I'd say its better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it 
I'll definitely bring you some

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Bigger airdisk is in


----------



## Silver

Coil is in 


Decided on 9 wraps NI80 26g instead of my previous 8 wraps. Because the coil can be a bit longer now that the airdisk slot is longer. Could have easily gone 10 wraps. 

Glowing nice


----------



## Silver

Wick is in. 

CB2. 
I tried to pack it quite tight. Cut tails to edges. Slight bow tie trim. Tuck in. Tried to keep it clear of the airhole. 

I think it will be okay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Ok it's done. 

My word the flavour is good on the Skyline. Feels so 'pure'. Crystal clear. Man I am enjoying this! 

Am liking the slightly extra airflow of the largest air disk. Works well for this. 

As for LIT Sidechick. Well, @SEAN P and @KieranD you guys created a winner. It's delicious! My tastebuds are loving the combination of the pear and the litchi. Well done. Ok I do make it a bit stronger and add some extra menthol but the core is fabulous. 

Pitstopping complete. My 'holiday fleet' is all up and running and operational. Now I can relax a bit. Hehe

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

L


TheV said:


> Winner winner BB dinner!  Happy to hear it is working well @Silver.
> 
> Regarding the condensation. I also don't get too much, I do a little cleanup whenever I refill if I have something handy.
> I really don't like the little bit of moisture on the door, so the condensation plug helps for that.
> And if you do get a serious juice dump, everything goes out the air holes and not inside the body, all over the control unit and battery contacts.
> I'd say its better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it
> I'll definitely bring you some



Thanks @TheV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Ok it's done.
> 
> My word the flavour is good on the Skyline. Feels so 'pure'. Crystal clear. Man I am enjoying this!
> 
> Am liking the slightly extra airflow of the largest air disk. Works well for this.
> 
> As for LIT Sidechick. Well, @SEAN P and @KieranD you guys created a winner. It's delicious! My tastebuds are loving the combination of the pear and the litchi. Well done. Ok I do make it a bit stronger and add some extra menthol but the core is fabulous.
> 
> Pitstopping complete. My 'holiday fleet' is all up and running and operational. Now I can relax a bit. Hehe


That is quite a nice collection of gear and its good to see how you keep them up and running 

I still need to try the LIT range of juices. They all sound like juices that I would enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> That is quite a nice collection of gear and its good to see how you keep them up and running
> 
> I still need to try the LIT range of juices. They all sound like juices that I would enjoy.



Thanks @TheV 

I will try do a post soon with all the devices that came with and why each one

As for LIT juices, definitely worth a try. Im not a big custard or dessert person but can vouch for the Sidechick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Havana Nightz pitstop

OL16 got new cotton. And the bottle got refilled with a new batt. 

Ready to lube up. 

This low resistance SS build is very interesting. A tad hot at first but when the battery wears down it's perfect. I vaped the previous bottle to the end and the vape was gorgeous the whole way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

And a quick fill stop for the BB. LIT Sidechick is fabulous in here. 

Love it how quick it is to refill the BB. Takes a few seconds. No change of battery needed because this batt has only done one tankful and is still about three quarters full.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Thanks @TheV
> 
> I will try do a post soon with all the devices that came with and why each one
> 
> As for LIT juices, definitely worth a try. Im not a big custard or dessert person but can vouch for the Sidechick.



You have to try the f#uckboi mango litchi on ice. It’s boss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> You have to try the f#uckboi mango litchi on ice. It’s boss.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @Amir
I actually have it but tried sidechick first because that name pit me off
Lol


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Thanks @Amir
> I actually have it but tried sidechick first because that name pit me off
> Lol



I also had the same initial impressions but on my visit to sirs on Saturday I got to smell and taste the other juices in the line and this one is equally well balanced 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Major pit stop today on all devices... it’s amazing how u spend 10 times more on some gear but the noisy v2 just keeps on being my ultimate beaut

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

In preparation for @RenaldoRheeder's visit, I've prepared his Flave as well as his 3 BBs with Flow, Exocet and Insider:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## TheV

And just so that my own RPG doesn't feel left out:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> In preparation for @RenaldoRheeder's visit, I've prepared his Flave as well as his 3 BBs with Flow, Exocet and Insider:



Thanks mate. I have been a bit offline today - big lunch date with my lovely wife - great food, great wine and great company. Really looking forward to a mega vape meet soon  @TheV for president 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Thanks mate. I have been a bit offline today - big lunch date with my lovely wife - great food, great wine and great company. Really looking forward to a mega vape meet soon  @TheV for president
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Only a pleasure to help get the toys ready for you sir!
Looking forward to the meet as well  Gonna be epic!


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

This morning's pit stop with my BBs. Probably their second last before they get ready for the Classifieds in December. A very short stay with me, but convincing enough that they will be replaced with the genuine ones from the earlier post from @TheV 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Morning hotel pitstop. Reo Black needs a new wick and a diluted Blackbird refill. 

Can't do without my tobacco MTL in the morning. Coffee in the hotel room seems suspect to me so will skip it. Thumper will have to make up. 

My own vape toilet paper and roller towel also came with. Lol.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Oh my word it's gorgeous. Don't know what it is exactly about this device but every time I rewick, put in fresh fluid and batt it's like LOVE all over again.

Something only a vaper will understand

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next pitstop. Just a refill of the trustworthy SubTank Mini, which always goes out and about with me and is my preferred 'car vape'. 

It gets a mixture of VM Strawberry and @Paulie 's Guava. With extra menthol. 

I vaped it empty and flew with it empty yesterday so there were no leaks. A tiny bit of weeping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

STM is filled. And it's glorious. 

Istick50 is a perfect driver for this tank and has worked flawlessly for me for a few years. What a mod!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Looks like your all set for a busy day @Silver !


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> Looks like your all set for a busy day @Silver !



Indeed @Stosta !
You know when the SubTank Mini is prepped then it means there is lots of work to be done !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

@Andre, @antonherbst, @BioHAZarD, @Constantbester, @DracesBane, @Halfdaft Customs, @Mac75, @RenaldoRheeder, @Silver, @UzziTherion
and @Flava (because I said I would tag you )

My first build with the VandyVape Superfine MTL wire (30x2+38 Ni80)

BB ready for a rebuild now that the new wire has arrived!





Everything taken apart and cleaned





2.5mm ID coil, 6 wraps





Glowing nicely!





Cotton nicely fluffed up





Exo has been capped





Fluff has been trimmed





Trimmed fluff blown





Reassembled





Filled up and ready





0.82Ω @ 20W





Isn't she something?! 





And we are done!






Wow! This is the wire that I have been looking for 
Absolutely spot on for the BB. I'm sure it is going to be fantastic in the Skyline as well.

Easy to work with and builds to a nice resistance in a very confined space.
The vape is FANTASTIC!

I can definitely recommend this wire to anyone looking to build in a similar range

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Hey hey @TheV. As predicted - can't wait to collect  Thanks for organizing for us 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks @TheV 
Great tutorial on all the steps!
Awesome and glad to hear its good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

TheV said:


> @Andre, @antonherbst, @BioHAZarD, @Constantbester, @DracesBane, @Halfdaft Customs, @Mac75, @RenaldoRheeder, @Silver, @UzziTherion
> and @Flava (because I said I would tag you )
> 
> My first build with the VandyVape Superfine MTL wire (30x2+38 Ni80)
> 
> BB ready for a rebuild now that the new wire has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything taken apart and cleaned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.5mm ID coil, 6 wraps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glowing nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton nicely fluffed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exo has been capped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluff has been trimmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trimmed fluff blown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reassembled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filled up and ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.82Ω @ 20W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she something?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! This is the wire that I have been looking for
> Absolutely spot on for the BB. I'm sure it is going to be fantastic in the Skyline as well.
> 
> Easy to work with and builds to a nice resistance in a very confined space.
> The vape is FANTASTIC!
> 
> I can definitely recommend this wire to anyone looking to build in a similar range


Great work, thank you. 0.8 ohms is my go to resistance for the BB atties and OL16s.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger

RenaldoRheeder said:


> This morning's pit stop with my BBs. Probably their second last before they get ready for the Classifieds in December. A very short stay with me, but convincing enough that they will be replaced with the genuine ones from the earlier post from @TheV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


@RenaldoRheeder , Will have to keep my eyes open in the classifieds then, still just looking at this stage, but with the feedback from people using it something I may have to dabble with going forward. Maybe I could get to like it as much as the BB Bunch on the forum and just maybe the Xmas budget can be raised a bit for something really special.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> @Andre, @antonherbst, @BioHAZarD, @Constantbester, @DracesBane, @Halfdaft Customs, @Mac75, @RenaldoRheeder, @Silver, @UzziTherion
> and @Flava (because I said I would tag you )
> 
> My first build with the VandyVape Superfine MTL wire (30x2+38 Ni80)
> 
> BB ready for a rebuild now that the new wire has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything taken apart and cleaned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.5mm ID coil, 6 wraps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glowing nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton nicely fluffed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exo has been capped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluff has been trimmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trimmed fluff blown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reassembled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filled up and ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.82Ω @ 20W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she something?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! This is the wire that I have been looking for
> Absolutely spot on for the BB. I'm sure it is going to be fantastic in the Skyline as well.
> 
> Easy to work with and builds to a nice resistance in a very confined space.
> The vape is FANTASTIC!
> 
> I can definitely recommend this wire to anyone looking to build in a similar range



You’ve got to send me some of that wire to try


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

TheV said:


> @Andre, @antonherbst, @BioHAZarD, @Constantbester, @DracesBane, @Halfdaft Customs, @Mac75, @RenaldoRheeder, @Silver, @UzziTherion
> and @Flava (because I said I would tag you )
> 
> My first build with the VandyVape Superfine MTL wire (30x2+38 Ni80)
> 
> BB ready for a rebuild now that the new wire has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything taken apart and cleaned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.5mm ID coil, 6 wraps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glowing nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton nicely fluffed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exo has been capped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluff has been trimmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trimmed fluff blown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reassembled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filled up and ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.82Ω @ 20W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she something?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! This is the wire that I have been looking for
> Absolutely spot on for the BB. I'm sure it is going to be fantastic in the Skyline as well.
> 
> Easy to work with and builds to a nice resistance in a very confined space.
> The vape is FANTASTIC!
> 
> I can definitely recommend this wire to anyone looking to build in a similar range


@TheV, where did you get that wire?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Petrus said:


> @TheV, where did you get that wire?


@Petrus, I imported it from Health Cabin as I could not find it locally yet. I'm sure we will see locally available sooner or later



Amir said:


> You’ve got to send me some of that wire to try
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Amir, we shall make a plan my friend

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Time to rewick the Skyline. Going to try Royal Wick for the first time. 

Got some from Sir Vape when I was in Durbs. 






@Rob Fisher Tagging you

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

TheV said:


> @Andre, @antonherbst, @BioHAZarD, @Constantbester, @DracesBane, @Halfdaft Customs, @Mac75, @RenaldoRheeder, @Silver, @UzziTherion
> and @Flava (because I said I would tag you )
> 
> My first build with the VandyVape Superfine MTL wire (30x2+38 Ni80)
> 
> BB ready for a rebuild now that the new wire has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything taken apart and cleaned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.5mm ID coil, 6 wraps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glowing nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton nicely fluffed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exo has been capped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluff has been trimmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trimmed fluff blown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reassembled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filled up and ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.82Ω @ 20W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she something?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! This is the wire that I have been looking for
> Absolutely spot on for the BB. I'm sure it is going to be fantastic in the Skyline as well.
> 
> Easy to work with and builds to a nice resistance in a very confined space.
> The vape is FANTASTIC!
> 
> I can definitely recommend this wire to anyone looking to build in a similar range


Currently running a very similar build, thanks to you and and @RenaldoRheeder, in my sxk Exocet and wow, it is amazing, it’s a bit tricky wrapping as it’s so soft but the flavour is in a class of its own! Love it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Jengz said:


> Currently running a very similar build, thanks to you and and @RenaldoRheeder, in my sxk Exocet and wow, it is amazing, it’s a bit tricky wrapping as it’s so soft but the flavour is in a class of its own! Love it


Glad to hear that you are enjoying it in the BB. It is soft wire but I find it workable still.
I did the Skyline and Entheon today:









Both 8 wrap 2.5mm 1ohm @ 20W ... fantastic vapes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Royal Wick is in the Skyline. 

I like the way the Royal Wick feels. Quite easy to work with.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Royal Wick is in the Skyline.
> 
> I like the way the Royal Wick feels. Quite easy to work with.


@Silver, would you mind describing your wicking technique for the Skyline, if it is not too much trouble?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Wicking done and tank filled with my LIT Sidechick. Lovely juice I have been enjoying recently. 

Wick seems good. Nice flavour. Will continue with it and see how it develops.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sunday Pit Stop about to commence!

RTA and one BF RDTA about to get the works... cleaning, 2 getting new coils and all getting fresh Royal Wick!



Mods standing by... all with fresh batteries!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

All clean and sundried.



PG and earbud to lube the O-Rings. Royal Wick ready as is the XXX and the wicking tools.



Royal Wicks done just waiting for the hairdresser! 



Wicks trimmed and thinned. Tight in the coil with much less for the tails.



All done... two left without juice so when I need a fresh vape I can fill and go... Vapor Giant and Gold Skyline ready for action!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , i like how you wick and leave two empty
That is something i need to start doing
Would help me to carry on when i dont have time for a pitstop

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bliss and O-Genny V2 done as well. Installed a Fused Clapton this time and the flavour is on point! 0.61Ω

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , i like how you wick and leave two empty
> That is something i need to start doing
> Would help me to carry on when i dont have time for a pitstop



Big time Hi Ho @Silver! I do that with my BB's as well and always have 2 or 3 empty Boro's fully coiled and wicked and ready for juice standing by!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jp1905

Fresh set of fused claptons in the OG Goon thanx to Mr Coilsmit, if you are in to real exotic coils,find this man and give him a shout!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

Another coil change,this time in the reload RTA,Nano fused claptons from Coilsmit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Pit stop coming up

Reo Mini needs a new wick, batt and fill up. The purple Efests are doing well. This bottle I vaped right to the last drop and the battery has held up very nicely. 

Siren V2 needs a refill. Havana Nightz. Still not perfectly happy with the vape but am going to do another tank because I don't feel like recoiling. 

Keeping me company while pitstopping is @Tanja 's Peanut Butter Ice Cream in the Petri 

BB and Skyline in the background looking on and a bit upset they not being used or attended to. Hehe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Missile Mini aka 'Scud' is done






Oh my it's glorious. I adjusted the mix slightly. 3 drops less menthol and a touch more Sunshine Cured Tobacco. Blend is about 22-24mg. 

This just rocks big time! For those moments when you need a strong punch. Perfect. 

Amazing what the juice can do on a simple coil and small battery

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Siren V2 filled. That was quick!

It's got good flavour and I'm happy but it's not a flavour machine like the little Mini. 

Still amazed at how quiet this Siren V2 is. I still sometimes think the mod is off when I fire it. Lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Pitstop tonight is my trusty *SubTank Mini*

The coil had been running in here since Sep17. But only about 40ml of juice through it. Normally I'd get more than that but this coil was tired and gunked up.

So out with the precision coiling equipment.

Here is my masterpiece. If you look closely you will see it's actually a quad core 30g claptoned with 40g SS. It's such a good job that you can't easily see it unless you look really close:






Hehe, only kidding - that was for @Christos. This is a simple 28g 2mm ID 8 wrapper. Came out at 1.3 ohms. Am happy, it came out neatly.

Next is making it glow and then strumming and snooker cue. And then wicking with Rayon because this wick shines for me with fruity menthols.

Bunny ears:






Snip those ears, position the wicks and lube up:






And voila ! The SubTank Mini is making a great vape again. Got undressed for the photo shoot. Off with the tank band and mod sleeve. This istick50 is the perfect driver for this tank for me. Perfect handfit, great battery life and reliable.






This tank is an incredible tank. It's never leaked and has performed flawlessly for a few years! A pleasure to coil and wick. Good flavour for low power restricted lung hits on fruity menthols.

It's my car vape and highly trusted out and abouter.

Love it to bits.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Major pit stop done on my MaTo squonker, Flave 22 ti, Dee Mods squonk bottles and DA ONE refill bottle. Major OCD strikes again, stripped everything bare to the bone, ultrasonic clean with soapy water, rinse under clean water, left to air dry and a new coil and wick installed. Build was a little too hot for my liking so I removed the staged wire and kept only the 5 core alien and removed a wrap. Very very pleased with it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Pitstop tonight is my trusty *SubTank Mini*
> 
> The coil had been running in here since Sep17. But only about 40ml of juice through it. Normally I'd get more than that but this coil was tired and gunked up.
> 
> So out with the precision coiling equipment.
> 
> Here is my masterpiece. If you look closely you will see it's actually a quad core 30g claptoned with 40g SS. It's such a good job that you can't easily see it unless you look really close:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, only kidding - that was for @Christos. This is a simple 28g 2mm ID 8 wrapper. Came out at 1.3 ohms. Am happy, it came out neatly.
> 
> Next is making it glow and then strumming and snooker cue. And then wicking with Rayon because this wick shines for me with fruity menthols.
> 
> Bunny ears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snip those ears, position the wicks and lube up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And voila ! The SubTank Mini is making a great vape again. Got undressed for the photo shoot. Off with the tank band and mod sleeve. This istick50 is the perfect driver for this tank for me. Perfect handfit, great battery life and reliable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tank is an incredible tank. It's never leaked and has performed flawlessly for a few years! A pleasure to coil and wick. Good flavour for low power restricted lung hits on fruity menthols.
> 
> It's my car vape and highly trusted out and abouter.
> 
> Love it to bits.



Isn’t there a very similar kanger bridge that comes with the sxk bb? If I’m right, you could sort of combine the best of the sub tank with the best of the bb and have the best Vape device all in one... for you obviously based on ur Vape style 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Moey_Ismail said:


> Major pit stop done on my MaTo squonker, Flave 22 ti, Dee Mods squonk bottles and DA ONE refill bottle. Major OCD strikes again, stripped everything bare to the bone, ultrasonic clean with soapy water, rinse under clean water, left to air dry and a new coil and wick installed. Build was a little too hot for my liking so I removed the staged wire and kept only the 5 core alien and removed a wrap. Very very pleased with it.
> View attachment 117185
> View attachment 117186
> View attachment 117187
> View attachment 117188
> View attachment 117189



I don’t think I’ve ever done such a thorough cleaning job on any of the devices I own.... I guess I haven’t kept anything long enough to warrant such intensive cleaning except maybe the skyline which has pretty much only been soaked for a few mins in soapy water and then rinsed and air dried maybe 2 times this year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> I don’t think I’ve ever done such a thorough cleaning job on any of the devices I own.... I guess I haven’t kept anything long enough to warrant such intensive cleaning except maybe the skyline which has pretty much only been soaked for a few mins in soapy water and then rinsed and air dried maybe 2 times this year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for the thought @Amir 

I do think there is a kanger rba bridge or even something that can get the actual kanger rba to work in the bb. 

But i also like the vape on the exocet in the bb with the fused clapton inside. Its a bigger more intense vape than my subtank setup and i like it how it is


----------



## Paul33

TheV said:


> @Petrus, I imported it from Health Cabin as I could not find it locally yet. I'm sure we will see locally available sooner or later
> 
> 
> @Amir, we shall make a plan my friend



Found Some at Vape King

https://www.vapeking.co.za/vandy-vape-superfine-mtl-fused-clapton-ni80-wire-30g238g-3m.html

Same one @TheV ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Paul33 said:


> Found Some at Vape King
> 
> https://www.vapeking.co.za/vandy-vape-superfine-mtl-fused-clapton-ni80-wire-30g238g-3m.html
> 
> Same one @TheV ?


Indeed it is! The Vape Guy also has stock now 

Great to see some local availability

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

TheV said:


> Indeed it is! The Vape Guy also has stock now
> 
> Great to see some local availability


Now her in Durbs unfortunately. 

I’ll have to order and then wait...


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Thanks for the thought @Amir
> 
> I do think there is a kanger rba bridge or even something that can get the actual kanger rba to work in the bb.
> 
> But i also like the vape on the exocet in the bb with the fused clapton inside. Its a bigger more intense vape than my subtank setup and i like it how it is



I know u like the Exocet with Robs coil from the 80’s but I was actually referring to your second BB that you’re on the fence about buying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

rewick time

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

First pit Stop of 2018!

REO's, a BB and most of the RTA's currently in operation!



Coils dry burned and cooled down under running water!



Tanks air drying under the overhead fan.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

First major pit stop on the squonkers.



After two cycles in the sonic washer, time to make some wire for the MTL OL16.


40AWG is freaking invisible stuff!
In any case, wicked and ready to roll.


By the way, not a good build, back to the drawing board....

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Raindance said:


> First major pit stop on the squonkers.
> 
> View attachment 119682
> 
> After two cycles in the sonic washer, time to make some wire for the MTL OL16.
> View attachment 119683
> 
> 40AWG is freaking invisible stuff!
> In any case, wicked and ready to roll.
> View attachment 119684
> 
> By the way, not a good build, back to the drawing board....
> 
> Regards



What makes it not a good build? The coil position or wire type? Also looking at options for mtl on my ol16 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance

Amir said:


> What makes it not a good build? The coil position or wire type? Also looking at options for mtl on my ol16
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Amir, how I wish I knew. The draw is good, airflow, flavor very good but lacks in volume.

Regards


----------



## Christos

@Amir and @Silver I have a kangertec bridge for my bb that I don't use. Perhaps you guys know where I can get the kangertec rebuildable from and I can give you feedback regarding for science!
The kanger coils need some higher watts but the flavour for desserts is generally very good and acceptable by my standards.


----------



## Amir

Raindance said:


> @Amir, how I wish I knew. The draw is good, airflow, flavor very good but lacks in volume.
> 
> Regards



That sounds very similar to the problem I’m having with a single coil off to one side in the ol16. It’s feels like an empty vape almost. I think the chamber is a bit too big for a single coil. Maybe you should increase the ID and number of wraps, and aim for a slightly lower resistance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> @Amir and @Silver I have a kangertec bridge for my bb that I don't use. Perhaps you guys know where I can get the kangertec rebuildable from and I can give you feedback regarding for science!
> The kanger coils need some higher watts but the flavour for desserts is generally very good and acceptable by my standards.



I’ll see if I can organize you a rebuildable. I do have a spare one lying around from the NEBOX as well as the sxk bb. I haven’t tried the rebuildable head in the bb but I have tried the Clapton kanger coils as well as the ss kanger coils. I think it’s the black and the blue colored o-ring. Anyway I find it needs around 55-60 W to come alive. Flavor is good but it’s way too hard on the battery. Also it’s not as good as the flavor on the Exocet. 

Personally I find the build technique on the kanger RBA to be much more cumbersome than the Exocet as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Amir said:


> That sounds very similar to the problem I’m having with a single coil off to one side in the ol16. It’s feels like an empty vape almost. I think the chamber is a bit too big for a single coil. Maybe you should increase the ID and number of wraps, and aim for a slightly lower resistance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The build before the one above was twisted dual strand 32AWG kanthal, 4.5 wrap 1.5~ID Z-coil. 1.04 Ohm and the closest I have come to the vape I am looking for. 2.5 ID coils do not fit between the posts.

Regards


----------



## Andre

Raindance said:


> The build before the one above was twisted dual strand 32AWG kanthal, 4.5 wrap 1.5~ID Z-coil. 1.04 Ohm and the closest I have come to the vape I am looking for. 2.5 ID coils do not fit between the posts.
> 
> Regards


Fit the 2.5 mm one on the side of the posts? That is how I do all mine.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Raindance said:


> The build before the one above was twisted dual strand 32AWG kanthal, 4.5 wrap 1.5~ID Z-coil. 1.04 Ohm and the closest I have come to the vape I am looking for. 2.5 ID coils do not fit between the posts.
> 
> Regards



I think I’ll join you at the drawing board when I find a minute and I’ll come back to you with feedback 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Andre said:


> Fit the 2.5 mm one on the side of the posts? That is how I do all mine.



How do you find the Vape with the other half of the rda being empty? I feel it’s a bit dry and almost feels like it’s lacking a bit. So much so that I went with a dual build for now till I can find out a bit more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Amir said:


> How do you find the Vape with the other half of the rda being empty? I feel it’s a bit dry and almost feels like it’s lacking a bit. So much so that I went with a dual build for now till I can find out a bit more
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is perfect for my MTL on the second smallest air hole. I tilt the coil for the ceramic wick. Using clapton wire (various), from 0.5 to 0.8 ohm (tobacco to fruity).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Amir

Andre said:


> It is perfect for my MTL on the second smallest air hole. I tilt the coil for the ceramic wick. Using clapton wire (various), from 0.5 to 0.8 ohm (tobacco to fruity).



I’ll try this with that vandy Vape MTL fused Clapton wire that I have 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> I’ll try this with that vandy Vape MTL fused Clapton wire that I have
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Let us know how it goes @Amir 
I have still not tried MTL in the OL16 but thats because I am "stuck" on restricted lung with superb 28g SS duals.


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Let us know how it goes @Amir
> I have still not tried MTL in the OL16 but thats because I am "stuck" on restricted lung with superb 28g SS duals.



I think I found something that’s works for me. Will report back at the end of the day. Not advisable to try a really high nic juice on an empty stomach before breakfast lol 

Went with 26G ss 10 wraps on a 2.5mm bit coming in at .65 ohm. Put the coil between the posts and used the wick tails to create an air passage just off the post. Running it in single smallest air hole config and getting decent flavor but as expected, immense throat hit. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

That looks great @Amir 
Dont have my ol16 nearby, i cant remember where the airflow hole(s) line up
Tryimg to think how the airflow goes with a single centre coil on the ol16

Must be a train throat hit with the coil nice and high up 
Lovely


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> That looks great @Amir
> Dont have my ol16 nearby, i cant remember where the airflow hole(s) line up
> Tryimg to think how the airflow goes with a single centre coil on the ol16
> 
> Must be a train throat hit with the coil nice and high up
> Lovely



Throat hit is just where I want it... as in I can’t manage more than 3 consecutive puffs without tearing. Airflow is really very customizable when it comes to the OL16 and with the air passage I created with the wick tails, the air has no choice but to go under and up and into me yearning lungs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Throat hit is just where I want it... as in I can’t manage more than 3 consecutive puffs without tearing. Airflow is really very customizable when it comes to the OL16 and with the air passage I created with the wick tails, the air has no choice but to go under and up and into me yearning lungs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Music to my ears!!
Enjoy it!
Lets us know how the little battery holds up versus the juice level in the bottle
I think a few short high octane toots here and there is whats suits this setup

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Amir said:


> I think I found something that’s works for me. Will report back at the end of the day. Not advisable to try a really high nic juice on an empty stomach before breakfast lol
> 
> Went with 26G ss 10 wraps on a 2.5mm bit coming in at .65 ohm. Put the coil between the posts and used the wick tails to create an air passage just off the post. Running it in single smallest air hole config and getting decent flavor but as expected, immense throat hit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is way high! will try replicate a bit later. Thanks for sharing.

Regards


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Music to my ears!!
> Enjoy it!
> Lets us know how the little battery holds up versus the juice level in the bottle
> I think a few short high octane toots here and there is whats suits this setup



I was at a kids birthday party today and there was a large number of senior members of the family there so cloud chucking was a big no no. In steps Reo mini and man oh man can she handle her own. High octane tooting at its finest. Tiny but effective without compromising on flavor. A .65 ohm build shouldn’t be too taxing on the tiny battery and the large amount of wick should hold and consume juice significantly well enough to ensure that a single battery sees the bottle through. I prefer all my mech squonkers to run that way then it’s easier to gauge battery life based on juice quantity remaining 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Raindance said:


> That is way high! will try replicate a bit later. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Regards



Use the disassembled top cap to put on the rda after installing the coil to make sure there’s no contact between the coils and the top cap. Glow the coils and see if there’s any sort of contact while still on the 521 tab. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Andre

Amir said:


> Use the disassembled top cap to put on the rda after installing the coil to make sure there’s no contact between the coils and the top cap. Glow the coils and see if there’s any sort of contact while still on the 521 tab.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds dangerous? Will it not be safer to just read the resistance with the cap on. If shorting no or very high resistance is shown.


----------



## Raindance

@Amir, @Andre, @Silver, we are derailing this thread a bit with our OL16 talk so I started a thread on builds for it here.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Andre said:


> That sounds dangerous? Will it not be safer to just read the resistance with the cap on. If shorting no or very high resistance is shown.



Now that I read what I typed it does sound dangerous but the first part of that statement was supposed to clearly state to check first that there’s no contact. I do follow with a quick pulse of the coil to see that there’s no short on the tab though because at worst the tab will stop working whereas on a mod the end result could be quite catastrophic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sharty

HI guys, I'm new to vaping and I clicked on this thread curios to know what do you's mean by "Pit stop"?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Sharty said:


> HI guys, I'm new to vaping and I clicked on this thread curios to know what do you's mean by "Pit stop"?


Like your curious attetude @Sharty. Basically a pitstop means to clean, recoil and/or rewick your atomiser. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sharty

Thank you @Raindance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> Like your curious attetude @Sharty. Basically a pitstop means to clean, recoil and/or rewick your atomiser.
> 
> Regards



Or refill @Raindance 

@Sharty, when you get into rebuildables, the nice thing is you can customise your vape to how you like it.
Best thing is to get a device thats easy to build on and that is popular so you can ask others for help

Then the pitstopping comes in various intervals
Change of wick when its tired - say after a few days or if you changing flavours to a very different one
Refilling, obviously more frequently
Making a new coil - coils can last months, but curiosity for different builds often leads one to change it in search of a better vape experience.

Warning, it does take some time and if you are the pedantic type, it can consume a lot of time
But its very rewarding

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

coil pit stop 


now ejuice pit stop

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Sharty

Silver said:


> Or refill @Raindance
> 
> @Sharty, when you get into rebuildables, the nice thing is you can customise your vape to how you like it.
> Best thing is to get a device thats easy to build on and that is popular so you can ask others for help
> 
> Then the pitstopping comes in various intervals
> Change of wick when its tired - say after a few days or if you changing flavours to a very different one
> Refilling, obviously more frequently
> Making a new coil - coils can last months, but curiosity for different builds often leads one to change it in search of a better vape experience.
> 
> Warning, it does take some time and if you are the pedantic type, it can consume a lot of time
> But its very rewarding



@Raindance Which device would you recommend that would be easy to build? What are the popular devices out now? I've been hearing alot about squonkers.


----------



## Silver

Reo Tobacco pitstop time. 

Blackbird for 'Thumper' and Sunshine Cured for Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Reos done 

Ready for some high octane Tobacco over the next few days

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Had some time so I resurrected the mighty Kayfun V5. 

It needed a new coil so I tried the VandyVape superfine fused Clapton wire. 

Not the neatest. But it will have to do. I struggle getting this wire neat. 2.4mm id. 6 wraps. 






Wicked and lubed up. Trying Royal wicks in here. 






And voila! 






Decided to put it on the Pico which has been sitting on the sidelines for a while. Great match. VapeCon white band 

Put in LIT Sidechick to give this setup a run against the Skyline, which has the same coil and wick. 

I tell you this KF5 is good. It has great flavour. Will vape on it for a few days and see how it goes... so far it's excellent.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Had some time so I resurrected the mighty Kayfun V5.
> 
> It needed a new coil so I tried the VandyVape superfine fused Clapton wire.
> 
> Not the neatest. But it will have to do. I struggle getting this wire neat. 2.4mm id. 6 wraps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked and lubed up. Trying Royal wicks in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And voila!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to put it on the Pico which has been sitting on the sidelines for a while. Great match. VapeCon white band
> 
> Put in LIT Sidechick to give this setup a run against the Skyline, which has the same coil and wick.
> 
> I tell you this KF5 is good. It has great flavour. Will vape on it for a few days and see how it goes... so far it's excellent.


Bumpy mandrel

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Bumpy mandrel



Lol, looks like I was tipsy when i wound that
Just not sure how to handle that wire @Andre 
Its quite springy and not sure if one must pull it tight...
Strange. Haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

PS - the reason I put the Kayfun 5 on the Pico was also because I was inspired by the following post by @Amir :
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/whats-in-your-hand-right-now.t19/page-656#post-635187

You are right @Amir, the Pico is underrated. Its a lovely little mod. Perhaps for me its a tad too small but it packs a punch and has been reliable for me so far. Kayfun V5 is a bit tall for it but it works perfectly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ok a major pitstop for Reo Blue and Nuppin V1

A strip and clean

On this one the negative spring came loose nicely. No problems. 






Toothbrush. Rubbing alcohol. All ready. 

Time for a nice warm soapy bath!






I am quite surprised just how clean this Reo was behind the delrin plate. Almost not much to clean. Did find some dried juice on the fire button which was bugging me that it wasn't smooth. 

So far so good. Can't wait to bring this Reo back into action. I've missed the Nuppin and been distracted with other things...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## DoubleD

Such a great combo the Reo and Nuppin, simply gorgeous

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

DoubleD said:


> Such a great combo the Reo and Nuppin, simply gorgeous



Thanks @DoubleD 
It was my first lung hit on the Reo and will always be special !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Reo Blue is squeaky clean 

She's had her alcohol rub 

Now to get her back together

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Reo Blue is back together and shining. 

Wanted to build a new SS dual for Nuppin V1 but I forgot how tricky it is. Need to measure leg lengths. And get the coils identical. 

It's late and we are tired. This will take me a bit of time. Will have to coil another day. 

Damn I hate it when I only get half way 

But I want to do this nicely and select the right juice. Enough for tonight.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Had some time so I resurrected the mighty Kayfun V5.
> 
> It needed a new coil so I tried the VandyVape superfine fused Clapton wire.
> 
> Not the neatest. But it will have to do. I struggle getting this wire neat. 2.4mm id. 6 wraps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked and lubed up. Trying Royal wicks in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And voila!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to put it on the Pico which has been sitting on the sidelines for a while. Great match. VapeCon white band
> 
> Put in LIT Sidechick to give this setup a run against the Skyline, which has the same coil and wick.
> 
> I tell you this KF5 is good. It has great flavour. Will vape on it for a few days and see how it goes... so far it's excellent.


You are a bad influence @Silver I forgot I had the kayfun 5. So just had to try the superfine mtl wire on it. With some good boy oak aged it is very very nice. Also 6 wraps 2.5id. Nice wire but such a pain to work with.





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> PS - the reason I put the Kayfun 5 on the Pico was also because I was inspired by the following post by @Amir :
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/whats-in-your-hand-right-now.t19/page-656#post-635187
> 
> You are right @Amir, the Pico is underrated. Its a lovely little mod. Perhaps for me its a tad too small but it packs a punch and has been reliable for me so far. Kayfun V5 is a bit tall for it but it works perfectly



That’s the pico’s biggest calling card. It’s reliable. Mine has been around and it’s one of the first mods I ever owned. My wife used it, my bro, my cuz, my dad... eventually it found its way back to me and it’s still pulling strong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

My weekend gear , ready to rumble .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> My weekend gear , ready to rumble .
> View attachment 121799



That looks marvellous @Petrus !
What are those RDAs if you dont mind clarifying?
Looks like Hadaly on the left and entheon on right?
Whats the one in the middle?
Lol im probably so wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> That looks marvellous @Petrus !
> What are those RDAs if you dont mind clarifying?
> Looks like Hadaly on the left and entheon on right?
> Whats the one in the middle?
> Lol im probably so wrong.


@Silver , left to right, Hadaly, Haku, Armor

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> @Silver , left to right, Hadaly, Haku, Armor



Ok thanks, I got only 1 correct
Which of those three do you like the most?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Ok thanks, I got only 1 correct
> Which of those three do you like the most?


@Silver my honest opinion , the Hadaly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> @Silver my honest opinion , the Hadaly.



Thanks @Petrus 
I am indeed enjoying mine - but am dripping in it for my juice tasting


----------



## Carnival

Petrus said:


> My weekend gear , ready to rumble .
> View attachment 121799



Gorgeous setups! The one in the middle caught my eye especially, with the red drip tip.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Quick hotel pitstop. Mainly to refuel. 

Travel companions are the BB, SubTank Mini and Reo Black

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Very fast refill on the BB with my Sidechick blend. 






What the BB suffers in the schlepp to recoil and wick it makes up for with the easiest and fastest fill procedure. 

And battery efficiency! Have vaped one Boro tankful and the battery indicator hasn't fallen much at all. Will get at least 2.5 tankfuls on one battery. 

These factors make the BB a mean travel machine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sunday afternoon Pit Stop... I hope I can remember which bits go with what!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pit Stop Monday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> Pit Stop Monday!
> View attachment 122923



@Rob Fisher, Just need a gold towel now  still love the look of that gold skyline the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Rob Fisher said:


> Pit Stop Monday!
> View attachment 122923



Did you pick up some of that new Cotton Bacon to test out Mr Fisher?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

GerritVisagie said:


> Did you pick up some of that new Cotton Bacon to test out Mr Fisher?



Not yet @GerritVisagie... I do have a couple of packs in my shopping basket but I don't wanna ship two packets of cotton and pay for shipping... plus I just got 4 packs of the all new Titanium Fibre Cotton from Malaysia which I'm testing and really enjoying!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Three way pitstop. Rewicking, refueling and new batts.






Just had one of those special 'moments'. All three devices just tasting so superb. And firing perfectly.
@Rob Fisher coined this term a while back. Having one of those now.

*Blackbird in Reo Black*. It's stunning. I know it so well yet tonight it tastes perfect. My MTL king !

*Sunshine Cured in Reo Mini*. Nicced up. So good. Such a pocket rocket.

And finally *JOOSE-E-LIQZ Havana Nightz in the Hadaly*. Superb. My word. The flavour is so good.

Have had a tough week and weekend on the work front. Another tough week ahead.

But moments like these I cherish greatly and wish to share.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

GerritVisagie said:


> Did you pick up some of that new Cotton Bacon to test out Mr Fisher?



I did yes @GerritVisagie. I think it will excel in Drippers and Squonkers but at this stage I still like Royal Wick and Titanium Fiber Cotton for RTA's. But I will keep experimenting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shifty

My pitstop for today... cleaning these coils and fresh wick.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Time to pitstop and rewick a workhorse

The mighty *Lemo1* - which is my main driver while working at the computer.

This wick has chugged through 48ml of my VM Strawberry menthol blend. So it's overdue a new wick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Right. The pitstop of this special workhorse is complete. 

Rayon wick in. Quite tight because Rayon gets smaller when wet. Rayon is my preferred wick for this setup. Works so well and gives such a crisp vape with fruity menthols at low power (10-15W). 






And then the 'drape' method. Cutting the wicks just right so they drape onto the deck. Easier after it's lubed up to see how much to cut. This is the secret for me to getting it to work well. Thanks to @BumbleBee who helped me wih this back in the day 






All closed up and voila !

This is a mighty desktop workhorse and gets huge praise in my vaping. On the Sig100 plus which to me is such an outstanding desktop driver. Stands solid. 2 batts so long life at this power. And that fire button!! Also reliable as anything. 

The juice is my Vapour Mountain Syrawberry menthol blend. It's about 12-14mg and has lots of menthol. That strawberry is just perfect. This vape setup has remained 'locked down' with the same coil, wick and juice for about 2 years. 

Sharp like a razor!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Time to pitstop the Skyline. It needs a new wick. This wick has chugged through about 27ml of juice. Could probably go further but I have the time now....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

New Royal Wick is in

The superfine Clapton seems to be holding up nicely. 

Bit of a snip on the sides of the wick. All in and lubed up. 






Filled up with my LIT Sidechick plus nic plus extra menthol blend. 






Vape it baby!

And the flavour has improved. Amazing how slowly it degrades when the wick gets older such that you don't really notice it. Only when a new wick is in do you pick up the change. 

Such glorious flavour on this Skyline. Lots of respect and I will put up with the limited juice capacity because the flavour is so good. It's juicy and dense. Yet enough crispness too. Amazing. 

Loving the Skyline. Thanks to @Rob Fisher it must be said!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Loving the Skyline. Thanks to @Rob Fisher it must be said!



Yip! Despite it's shortcomings it's still the best flavour tank in the world!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip! Despite it's shortcomings it's still the best flavour tank in the world!
> View attachment 124674



Its amazing @Rob Fisher
I didnt believe that it had such good flavour back when that group buy took place
But it pulled through and has surprised me.
It has such a pure kind of flavour. Very pristine.
Working so well for my fruity menthols!!

Edit - forgot to mention - what i also like about this tank is that it behaves so well. No leaks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

The Exocet got some love 






And the Castle RDA got a big fat alien installed in it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> The Exocet got some love
> 
> View attachment 125299
> View attachment 125300
> View attachment 125302
> 
> 
> And the Castle RDA got a big fat alien installed in it
> 
> View attachment 125301
> View attachment 125303



need to try out these "big fat alien's" 

what you got there ?


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> need to try out these "big fat alien's"
> 
> what you got there ?


That’s a DNA alien dude. Removed a wrap and I think it came out to 0.23ohm firing at about 34w. 

As a dual they come out to 0.12ohm and they are INSANE but waaaaay to hot for me so single is perfect. 

Aliens are awesome. 

Gonna grab a set of the baby aliens from @smilelykumeenit at month end for the Exocet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> That’s a DNA alien dude. Removed a wrap and I think it came out to 0.23ohm firing at about 34w.
> 
> As a dual they come out to 0.12ohm and they are INSANE but waaaaay to hot for me so single is perfect.
> 
> Aliens are awesome.
> 
> Gonna grab a set of the baby aliens from @smilelykumeenit at month end for the Exocet.



thanks, got to get my coil on, will contact this Smiley guy !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> thanks, got to get my coil on, will contact this Smiley guy !


Must get your coil on

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Paul33 said:


> The Exocet got some love
> 
> View attachment 125299
> View attachment 125300
> View attachment 125302
> 
> 
> And the Castle RDA got a big fat alien installed in it
> 
> View attachment 125301
> View attachment 125303



That's about 1 wrap past fat

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

And like an idiot I forgot to check my post screws on the Exocet during it’s pit stop. 

Noticed my ohms were jumping. 

Opened everything up. 

Washed everything. 

HALF turn on the one post screw to tighten. 

Rewick, juice, glass etc etc blah blah

Perfect. 

Idiot

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> That's about 1 wrap past fat


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> And like an idiot I forgot to check my post screws on the Exocet during it’s pit stop.
> 
> Noticed my ohms were jumping.
> 
> Opened everything up.
> 
> Washed everything.
> 
> HALF turn on the one post screw to tighten.
> 
> Rewick, juice, glass etc etc blah blah
> 
> Perfect.
> 
> Idiot



idiot

...lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> idiot
> 
> ...lol


Dude

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> Dude



stick to mixing !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

Mini pitstop at the office to test the new Morpheus mix @Vino1718. The one with the 1% elderberry

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

Freshly made 2x28/34 build going into the dvarw

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Anvil

Sunday night pitstop on my new CM build mat. Nothing fancy, just 2 re-wicks. The mat is surprisingly nice to work on.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Anvil said:


> Sunday night pitstop on my new CM build mat. Nothing fancy, just 2 re-wicks. The mat is surprisingly nice to work on.
> 
> View attachment 126330



That looks great @Anvil !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

LIT blending 

Adding some nic and VM menthol drops to LIT Sidechick. Making 3 x 10 ml bottles. Am vaping this in the Billet and Skyline. Such a gorgeous juice. 







All done and Skyline is filled. Top class flavour

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Anvil

Another quick pitstop to get The Beast™ as I'm now calling it up and running. This thing is a monster! Running a pair of spaced ni80 claptons a friend made specifically for this mod at 0.2, going up from an initial 85w up to 150w! My house is turning a bit overcast. Note I had to use the minikin to build and pulse because the F4 mod weighs about 18 tons. Also note how the juice flow ring doubles as a handy atty stand when not in use 

This is definitely a desktop setup



Ready to rock and roll!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

This goon and RSQ combo is magic!!

Dead rabbit SQ got a 2.5mm fused clapton and Some CB prime. Really happy with this setup.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Captain Chaos

Geekvape Avocado pitstop

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Captain Chaos

All done and filled

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Paul33 said:


> Mini pitstop at the office to test the new Morpheus mix @Vino1718. The one with the 1% elderberry
> 
> View attachment 126208


How is the Morpheus vs Red Pill?


----------



## Vino1718

Captain Chaos said:


> How is the Morpheus vs Red Pill?


Might need a little bit of tweaking

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Chaos

Vino1718 said:


> Might need a little bit of tweaking
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Love my Red Pill, but I'd like to try mixing some Morpheus as well.


----------



## Captain Chaos

Pitstop? Anyone?

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Captain Chaos said:


> Pitstop? Anyone?
> 
> View attachment 130574
> View attachment 130575



geez, WTF is that coil in the second pic, wow

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Agreed @vicTor, that coil looks very interesting 
And rather mean!
I like how the wick is wound around it in the gaps between the flaps
Hehe

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vicTor

Silver said:


> Agreed @vicTor, that coil looks very interesting
> And rather mean!
> I like how the wick is wound around it in the gaps between the flaps
> Hehe



amazing what people are coming up with, the future of vaping looks bright !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Reo Black got a new paracoil. Same as always. 29g Kanthal. 5 dbl wraps. 1.6mm ID. 0.46 ohms. Set nice and high. 

Blackbird blend. Thumping like a train. 

Gosh I love this device to bits. 







Mmmm... only a vaper will understand when one salivates after a fresh wick n lube....

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Asif

Vaping for about a year now. This is my pit stop ..... Without the juice section

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Asif



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Raindance

Asif said:


> View attachment 131589


Awesome collection of gear you have there @Asif.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Carnival

Asif said:


> View attachment 131589



Wow!! Fantastic collection!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asif

Raindance said:


> Awesome collection of gear you have there @Asif.
> 
> Regards


Thanx.


----------



## Silver

Such a great setup you have @Asif !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Dvarw gets a fancy new coil: Framed Staple Alien @ 0.35Ω





And the BB finally gets a new coil after almost 6 months:Alien @ 0.72Ω





Thanks for the awesome coils @smilelykumeenit

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## RainstormZA

Would a first pitstop qualify ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Dvarw gets a fancy new coil: Framed Staple Alien @ 0.35Ω
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the BB finally gets a new coil after almost 6 months:Alien @ 0.72Ω
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the awesome coils @smilelykumeenit



Awesome @TheV 
Keen to hear how that coil in the Skyline goes


----------



## RainstormZA

First one

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Awesome @TheV
> Keen to hear how that coil in the Skyline goes


Thanks @Silver. Unfortunately I don't have a Skyline anymore.
These days I'm switching between the Dvarw and BB (Exocet) almost exclusively.
I do use the Hadeon from time to time but really not enough to include it (maybe 10 puffs a month¿).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Thanks @Silver. Unfortunately I don't have a Skyline anymore.
> These days I'm switching between the Dvarw and BB (Exocet) almost exclusively.
> I do use the Hadeon from time to time but really not enough to include it (maybe 10 puffs a month¿).



Sorry, my mistake, I meant to say the Dvarw
Was keen to hear how that new coil performs in it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Sorry, my mistake, I meant to say the Dvarw
> Was keen to hear how that new coil performs in it


Very good flavor and very good ramp up.
I'm surprised how well it is vaping at only 25w considering a resistance of 0.35Ω.
I've tried some flatwire and fused claptons in the Dvarw before. This framed staple alien is definitely my favorite so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Haku Phenom got treated to a 5x29ga/36ga alien and the trusty Dvarw a 3x29ga/36ga alien, both rewicked with Muji organic cotton pads

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Amir

Moey_Ismail said:


> Haku Phenom got treated to a 5x29ga/36ga alien and the trusty Dvarw a 3x29ga/36ga alien, both rewicked with Muji organic cotton pads
> View attachment 131852
> View attachment 131853



Love the super neat wicking on the dvarw. I always feel like the vape is so much better when the wicking is neater 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Reload cleaned and ready for some new cotton

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Zeus having it's first pitstop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos

All wicked up with CB Prime and ready for some Red Pill

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pit Stop on the Baltic Sea. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

After quite a while on the 'bench' my beloved *Lemo1* got a pitstop

Just a rewick because the coil seems ok. It's only had about 40ml of juice.

Rayon quite tight. I love Rayon in this tank for lower power fruity menthols. Makes it nice and crisp.






The 'drape' method. Helps to wet the wicks first. Then cut a little bit at a time until the wicks just drape slightly on the deck. The wicking of this device is thanks to @BumbleBee who helped me years ago. Works like a charm.






And voila ! My Lemo1 is back! This tank only vapes my "Vapour Mountain Strawberry plus menthol blend. " Love this tank and this juice to bits.






'Keep calm' it says. So true! It's also appropriate because the vape on this is a calming low power (12-15W) restricted lung hit. Glorious.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta

It still surprises me that more people don't enjoy Rayon, maybe it's because it is a little harder to find these days @Silver .

As far as fruity menthols go it is unbeatable in my opinion. Sure it has a bit of a break-in period, but I actually enjoy that taste because I associate it with a good pit stop!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> It still surprises me that more people don't enjoy Rayon, maybe it's because it is a little harder to find these days @Silver .
> 
> As far as fruity menthols go it is unbeatable in my opinion. Sure it has a bit of a break-in period, but I actually enjoy that taste because I associate it with a good pit stop!



Ya, I agree
Rayon rocks

I find it really good for menthols at low power. When i compared it to the other wicks I had when doing the test a while back (Cotton Bacon, Koh gen Do and i think it was one or two others i cant remember) i found the Rayon definitely crisper. I find the CB and Jap cotton better for tobaccoes.

I think the Rayon doesnt work too well at high power where most enthusiasts are at now
But it works very well for me in the mighty Lemo1!

That setup is "locked down" and hasnt changed for a few years. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777

Friday night sorted. Time to do some builds

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Nice @Steyn777 
What have you got on the cards for tonight?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

Silver said:


> Nice @Steyn777
> What have you got on the cards for tonight?


@Silver all I've been trying lately is multiple core Staggered coils, stuck at 5 and been stuck at 5 for more than a week, and I just can't move on to something new until I get that right. So on the menu tonight, is trying to catch up to @Friep lol.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Steyn777 said:


> @Silver all I've been trying lately is multiple core Staggered coils, stuck at 5 and been stuck at 5 for more than a week, and I just can't move on to something new until I get that right. So on the menu tonight, is trying to catch up to @Friep lol.



Ok good luck
May the force be with you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

Silver said:


> Ok good luck
> May the force be with you!





In the spirit.

Thanks @Silver ...hope you got something better to do with your Friday night than just keeping busy to keep your mind occupied as to not worry about tomorrow nights football.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 133078
> 
> In the spirit.
> 
> Thanks @Silver ...hope you got something better to do with your Friday night than just keeping busy to keep your mind occupied as to not worry about tomorrow nights football.



No thankfully I don't worry about soccer. Lol. 

I have been meaning to get round to some pitstopping and bring back some devices and juices that are 'waiting' for me. But every time I think I am going to have the session something comes up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

Silver said:


> No thankfully I don't worry about soccer. Lol.
> 
> I have been meaning to get round to some pitstopping and bring back some devices and juices that are 'waiting' for me. But every time I think I am going to have the session something comes up.


I have that same problem but mine is self inflicted...this setup should've been ready ages ago but I'll dona section...then I think, I wonder what frosties will taste like if I sub FA meringue with TFA meringue and in the middle of that mix I end up watching a YouTube video about the different Marshmallows out there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

Steyn777 said:


> @Silver all I've been trying lately is multiple core Staggered coils, stuck at 5 and been stuck at 5 for more than a week, and I just can't move on to something new until I get that right. So on the menu tonight, is trying to catch up to @Friep lol.



Lol no catching up to do your builds look awesome man and thanks for getting me stuck on the stagered builds really like them now just to get them perfect.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

That looks super @Jp1905 !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Asif

Stripped, cleaned, re-assembled and ready to go ...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time top Pitstop two of the Dvarw's nice and clean and time for new coils. Ni80 Aliens 3x29/38 6 wrap 2.5mm!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two Dvarw's done! One operational and one ready for wick when needed!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Sunday pit stop:





BB:




Dvarw:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Awesome @TheV 
What coil do you have in the Dvarw at the moment and what insert?
If i may ask?


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Awesome @TheV
> What coil do you have in the Dvarw at the moment and what insert?
> If i may ask?


Certainly 
I've been using the smallest insert since day 1. Been really happy with the draw. I doubt the airier options would be to my liking.
The coil is a Fused Clapton: dual 28ga SS cores wrapped in 38ga Ni80. 5 wraps on 3.0mm for about 0.39Ω.
Running Replay at 28W and it is vaping like a dream!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Certainly
> I've been using the smallest insert since day 1. Been really happy with the draw. I doubt the airier options would be to my liking.
> The coil is a Fused Clapton: dual 28ga SS cores wrapped in 38ga Ni80. 5 wraps on 3.0mm for about 0.39Ω.
> Running Replay at 28W and it is vaping like a dream!



Ok,super thanks!
I think i am using the widest insert, the one that was in the atty when i got it from the group buy overeas
I looked at the other inserts and they look smaller than the one i have
To me it feels it needs a tad more airflow.


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Ok,super thanks!
> I think i am using the widest insert, the one that was in the atty when i got it from the group buy overeas
> I looked at the other inserts and they look smaller than the one i have
> To me it feels it needs a tad more airflow.


Oh wow, on the largest insert and needing even more airflow from it... preferences clearly do differ! 
How is your Skyline set up and how does the draw compare to the Dvarw for you?


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> Ok,super thanks!
> I think i am using the widest insert, the one that was in the atty when i got it from the group buy overeas
> I looked at the other inserts and they look smaller than the one i have
> To me it feels it needs a tad more airflow.



I am using the smallest insert and wish that it was less airy. If i place my finger covering the airflow about 1/3, i het The kind of flow that works for me on the Dvarw 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Oh wow, on the largest insert and needing even more airflow from it... preferences clearly do differ!
> How is your Skyline set up and how does the draw compare to the Dvarw for you?



Good question
I think it has to do with the coil i have in the dvarw. I think i need a better coil. Am using still that vandyvape superfine mtl fused clapton wire, 7 wraps, 3mm about 1 ohm. But the vape is not right. It feels "wispy". Like underpowered. But one cant jack up to power too much. Just feels like a bit more airflow would stoke the flames a bit. Lol. Its asif the airflow is not well matched. Hard to explain.

In the Skyline i have no air disk and i keep one airslot open. Its a bit airier, not much but noticeable.

Heres the funny thing, i have the exact same coil in the skyline, but the vape and airflow seem perfectly matched, vaping at about 16W.


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I am using the smallest insert and wish that it was less airy. If i place my finger covering the airflow about 1/3, i het The kind of flow that works for me on the Dvarw
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


That is unfortunately the problem with the simplistic design of the Dvarw: No real tweaking if one of the presets don't match your preference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Good question
> I think it has to do with the coil i have in the dvarw. I think i need a better coil. Am using still that vandyvape superfine mtl fused clapton wire, 7 wraps, 3mm about 1 ohm. But the vape is not right. It feels "wispy". Like underpowered. But one cant jack up to power too much. Just feels like a bit more airflow would stoke the flames a bit. Lol. Its asif the airflow is not well matched. Hard to explain.
> 
> In the Skyline i have no air disk and i keep one airslot open. Its a bit airier, not much but noticeable.
> 
> Heres the funny thing, i have the exact same coil in the skyline, but the vape and airflow seem perfectly matched, vaping at about 16W.


Ah, I never liked the Skyline with the airdisk removed, it was too airy for me. With the largest airdisk installed (single slot) and the airflow all the way open, it was a great draw.

Yeah I think the Dvarw definitely needs a beefier coil than the Skyline. Hopefully when you try another coil in there, you will have a bit of a better experience.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I use Ni80 2.5mm 6 wrap 0.38Ω Aliens in ALL my Dvarw's. Having played with a few different coils there is no doubt in my mind that this is the coil for the Dvarw's. My Skyline's perform best at around the 0.5Ω mark.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Battery inspection and re-wrap time. Two VTC's and two 25R's needed some attention.


Although only small cuts on the bottom negative side, I rather play it save and recover for peace of mind. @BumbleBee, those wraps you sell seem to be better quality than the stuff these cells are covered with by the manufacturer. None of the ones I previously recovered show any sign of wear yet.

Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Raindance said:


> Battery inspection and re-wrap time. Two VTC's and two 25R's needed some attention.
> View attachment 136452
> 
> Although only small cuts on the bottom negative side, I rather play it save and recover for peace of mind. @BumbleBee, those wraps you sell seem to be better quality than the stuff these cells are covered with by the manufacturer. None of the ones I previously recovered show any sign of wear yet.
> 
> Regards


I found wraps in general to be hit and miss, some hold up forever and some split while you’re wrapping them. The plain colours do seem to be tougher than the printed ones though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Billet Box pit stop this afternoon. All 3 up and running again 














Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

New wick for the *Skyline*.







Filled up with LIT Sidechick, the great pear and litchi ice juice - which has become fairly locked down on this tank.

Previous wick did about 33ml of juice (approx 11 tankfuls).

Despite the inconvenient small tank size this tank gives me the best flavour for my fruity menthol vapes.

The flavour for me on the Skyline is just astounding. So pure. Clean. Crisp. The airflow and power are so well matched. (No airdisk, one slot open, 0.7ohm superfine clapton, 16-18Watts). Long restricted lung hits are glorious.

What a great tank

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

And now a new wick for the *Exocet* in the Billet box

The current wick had done about 35ml of juice.

Dry burn on the Smiley coil which is doing very well.






Bit of a mission to get the boro out, relubricate all the seals and get it back in but made up by the easy wicking on the Exocet. It's so easy.

Voila - BB is now sporting a new wick and the flavour is crisp and clean again.






Love my BB. The king of convenience and portability - with a superb vape quality. It's my out and about device when I need a proper vape.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> And now a new wick for the *Exocet* in the Billet box
> 
> The current wick had done about 35ml of juice.
> 
> Dry burn on the Smiley coil which is doing very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of a mission to get the boro out, relubricate all the seals and get it back in but made up by the easy wicking on the Exocet. It's so easy.
> 
> Voila - BB is now sporting a new wick and the flavour is crisp and clean again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my BB. The king of convenience and portability - with a superb vape quality. It's my out and about device when I need a proper vape.



Is that an SXK exocet or authentic?

I have tried to get mine to go on my pico but it just doesn't want to take.


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> Is that an SXK exocet or authentic?
> 
> I have tried to get mine to go on my pico but it just doesn't want to take.



Its an authentic @Adephi - and I am thankful it works on the Pico!!!
The threading _just _takes...

I dont have one of those coilmaster tabs

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> Its an authentic @Adephi - and I am thankful it works on the Pico!!!
> The threading _just _takes...
> 
> I dont have one of those coilmaster tabs


My SXK does not take. Not on the Pico, Squeeze or Ikuu. It did on my RSQ and I have managed on a twips and Smok.

I just press and wiggle until it reads and then fire and let go before my fingers burn.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Time to pitstop the mighty *Nuppin V1*

Just a rewick.

Coils glowing on the dry burn. These are twin 28g simple singles. About 0.9 ohms each so 0.45 for the pair. They give a nice crisp vape and fast ramp is a bonus.






And some fresh CB2. I like this wick for tobacco juices...






Lubed up and wicks nicely resting on the deck. Ready to rock n roll.






And the mighty Nuppin V1 is firing beautifully on Reo Blue. What a glorious vape from this "old school" atty. have had it a few years and it doesnt disappoint. When you set the coils up correctly and at the right height, this atty is a flavour server of note. And the old Odin drip tip works like a charm.






Juice inside is *Iced Widow* by The Chefs Special Sauce. I like this juice a lot. It's lovely. It's a cool Tobacco. Not too icy. I add a few menthol drops for that  It has a lovely medium Tobacco taste with a spicy tone. Not too dry. It's delicious for me.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Pitstop for the mighty *SubTank Mini*

It needed a new coil. New 28g Ka simple single. I like 28g for more crispness. 2mm ID. 1.16 ohms.






Rayon wick. I like this wick for my low power fruity menthols in the Lemo and SubTank. It works so well.






... in position and covering the juice holes. After some gentle prodding with the small screwdriver. You can't see that in the photo but the SubTank Mini is one of the easiest and most forgiving to coil and wick.






And voila - the mighty SubTank is firing beautifully again. The coil now purrs instead of a bit of a hiss when it's getting too old.






Legendary tank for me. No fuss. No bother. As reliable as they come. No leaks in about 2 or 3 years! Great flavour on my VM Strawberry and Paulie's Guava menthol blend. This is my car vape and accompanies me on all outings. No major clouds but performs flawlessly.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Time to rewick the *Petri V2 RDA*

This RDA gives me great flavour by the way. Love it. Airflow not too much.

A bit of a dry burn. @smilelykumeenit coils still looking good







Fresh CB2 wicks







Juiced up and ready to go. With the great *Majestic Creme* by @Sash






Such a delicious juice! Still can't believe how great the chocolate flavour is. And not too sweet. Lovely lovely lovely. And I am not a big dessert vaper.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Some Dual Ni-80 Framed Staple at 0.14 ohm by Coilology on the Dead Rabbit 24 RDA




Had to pull a @Silver and get a close up of these beauties...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vilaishima

Silver said:


> Time to rewick the *Petri V2 RDA*
> 
> This RDA gives me great flavour by the way. Love it. Airflow not too much.
> 
> A bit of a dry burn. @smilelykumeenit coils still looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh CB2 wicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juiced up and ready to go. With the great *Majestic Creme* by @Sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a delicious juice! Still can't believe how great the chocolate flavour is. And not too sweet. Lovely lovely lovely. And I am not a big dessert vaper.



I will have to try the Majestic Creme again. @Sash rewicked his RDA for me when I tasted sour cream/yoghurt and we thought it could be the previous juice still lingering. Afterwards I still tasted the same though. Not completely unpleasant but a little strange with a faint Romany Cream aftertaste. Everyone raves about the chocolate taste so I am just going to have to give it another go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905

Quick pit stop on my beloved OG Goon.






0.10 Ohm...should satisfy the need for some clouds when the Hadaly/Holy Combo takes a break.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Some Dual Ni-80 Framed Staple at 0.14 ohm by Coilology on the Dead Rabbit 24 RDA
> 
> View attachment 139390
> 
> 
> Had to pull a @Silver and get a close up of these beauties...
> 
> View attachment 139391



Great photo and coil @Nadim_Paruk !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Vilaishima said:


> I will have to try the Majestic Creme again. @Sash rewicked his RDA for me when I tasted sour cream/yoghurt and we thought it could be the previous juice still lingering. Afterwards I still tasted the same though. Not completely unpleasant but a little strange with a faint Romany Cream aftertaste. Everyone raves about the chocolate taste so I am just going to have to give it another go.



That is strange @Vilaishima , i dont get any sour cream or yoghurt from Majestic Creme
Just tasty chocolate and very authentic too!
Unless your taste buds are different, which could be - one never knows with taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Pitstop for the *Rose MTL*

First, make another "Havana Nightz blend". Up nic from 6mg to about 12mg and add 10 VM Menthol drops.

Am actually enjoying this tank more and more. About my 5th tankful or so. Maybe the coil and wick have settled. Throat hit is intensifying a bit and the flavour is even better. Am still using the supplied coil (looked like a superfine clapton of sorts, 0.75 ohms)

Am really liking Havana Nightz in here. For starters, the juice is legendary. @Naeemhoosen made a gem - but with a bit of menthol and a bit more nic it kicks better. Probably helps too that its a bit thinner because am adding PG nic.






The Rose MTL is great. Not a single problem encountered so far. Behaves very well. Extremely quiet. Very happy with my purchase from @BumbleBee - you spotted this one well Bee!

Oh, and the whole experience has been uplifted because the VTC Mini is back in service. Can't believe this device was benched for so long. It's a lovely mod. Super screen, puff counters and all. And a comfy fire button. Size is perfect for a little MTL vape. And at 20 Watts, the battery lasts a tank so its good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I used to hate Pit Stopping... but now I so look forward to it because I know in a few minutes I will be vaping perfection! Clean Alien Coils with fresh TFC wick and fresh Red Pill in the Dvarw's! OMG!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Taking the Ammit 25 to the Pits....Wow its been a while!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Ijoy LMC RDTA Hybrid Tube Mech mof with Indestructible RDA & Dala CUSTARD ECLAIR...wat a juice
Juggernaut at 0.29ohms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Time to rewick and dry burn the Petri V2 RDA

After some dryburning and cleaning with sunlight soap and an old toothbrush , the @smilelykumeenit coils are looking pretty good again






Rewicked with Cotton Bacon V2






Thinning the tails a bit and fluffing out. Then lubing up. All ready to go. Ooh I love this part!






And voila! Sunday night treat with the delicious Majestic Creme. What a great juice. Love it. Tasty Chocolate biscuits. Mmmmmm....






Big respect to you again @Sash. You made a winner here!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Love that part to @Silver, nothing better than that first tank or drip session after a clean and rewick, everything fresh again.


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK off up the coast for a week to chill and do some fishing and interfacing with the family. So it's time to Pit Stop all the squonkers and tanks that won't be going with.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

Early morning pitstop for the Flave 22Ti and Bolt,set of aliens from @Derek Van Zyl and a diy Cannoli with tons of custard to keep me going!















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

Late day pitstop some new Ruffbeard Aliens from myself and @Jp1905 colabbing on some great stuff to come.











Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Mahir

Friday pitstop. Nano Fused Claptons by Coil Company @RiaanRed are my favorite coils. Idk why, I just love them and use them in everything, my BB, Berserker, Hadaly, everything!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Last real Pit Stop before VapeCon! Cleaning tanks that won't be used for the next 2 weeks and cleaning the ones going with to VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spade DNA75C and Skyfall #66. 4 x Dvarw - Heading to VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

And last but not least... Nugget BB and 3 Boro's ready to rock and roll!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Love it @Rob Fisher !
Looking forward to seeing you again!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

Another pit stop on the flave22 with a set of coils from @Derek Van Zyl.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raindance

Jp1905 said:


> Another pit stop on the flave22 with a set of coils from @Derek Van Zyl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Derek Van Zyl may call himself a noob but coils like that say something completely different. That is a masterpiece!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Vaporator00

Jp1905 said:


> Another pit stop on the flave22 with a set of coils from @Derek Van Zyl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I give up...that's just wrong, damn beautiful... But wrong

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

Quick pitstop on the haku cruser. Staggerton took me about almost 2 hours to make. But its there. My first staggerton. 6x .3x.1 ribbon stagger fused with 38 and 2x28 frames all fuses with 38g all n80 kidney puncher wire reading at .15. So far not to bad lol.











Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Vaporator00

Derek Van Zyl said:


> Quick pitstop on the haku cruser. Staggerton took me about almost 2 hours to make. But its there. My first staggerton. 6x .3x.1 ribbon stagger fused with 38 and 2x28 frames all fuses with 38g all n80 kidney puncher wire reading at .15. So far not to bad lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Good lord! That's a thing of beauty right there! Well done dude!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jp1905

Derek Van Zyl said:


> Quick pitstop on the haku cruser. Staggerton took me about almost 2 hours to make. But its there. My first staggerton. 6x .3x.1 ribbon stagger fused with 38 and 2x28 frames all fuses with 38g all n80 kidney puncher wire reading at .15. So far not to bad lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Mad skills for a noob!To think less than a month ago I was encouraging you to go buy a drill and bragging to you with my tricore claptons!Respect pella!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog

WOW  @Derek Van Zyl 
Guess whose giving lessons at the next Cape Town Vape Meet

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

Thanks for getting me into this brother. I must say its sometimes fristrating but in a fun way. Also very theraputic hey. I loose myself and all worldly stress somehow discapears when i make coils. Love it.


Jp1905 said:


> Mad skills for a noob!To think less than a month ago I was encouraging you to go buy a drill and bragging to you with my tricore claptons!Respect pella!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

Bulldog said:


> WOW  @Derek Van Zyl
> Guess whose giving lessons at the next Cape Town Vape Meet


Anytime Sir. Lol ill bring some wire with and the tools. Maybe make a coil or 2 for the guys lol. Still learning though but getting there slowly lol. Lots of youtube on the boring days and then practice makes perfect

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

The correct answer was Bulldog @Derek Van Zyl


----------



## Vaporator00

Bulldog said:


> WOW  @Derek Van Zyl
> Guess whose giving lessons at the next Cape Town Vape Meet


I very much like this idea!


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

Another pitstop haha. This time o the phenon. 5core aliens thistime.











Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Rewick for the Rose MTL. I use CB2. This device is for MTL tobaccoes.

Am liking this tank quite a lot. Been reliable so far. Nice and tight MTL draw. No issues. Have been using it for a month or two. Thanks to @BumbleBee.

Not RM2 / Reo MTL league but very good and nice to have another MTL Tobacco on the rotation. And this tank brought back my old VTC Mini back into service. Love this little mod. Such a trooper and lovely screen.

Super flavour on my JOOSE-E-LIQZ Havana Nightz "blend". (A bit more nic and a dash of menthol)
Lovely. Havana Nightz is a great tasty tobacco gem of a juice by @Naeemhoosen .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Just rewicked the *Dvarw*. This time I tried @Rob Fisher 's 'exocet' method.

With a thicker piece of Royal Wick cotton. I have a 2.5mm coil inside. I think it has to be tight as well because on 2.5mm a comfy but not tight fit won't be enough to close off the juice holes.

Thanks for the video Rob. I learnt how you keep the cap part loose until both wick ends are through. Makes it a lot easier.






And voila. All good. Vape is quieter Rob, you were right. And flavour is great. VK PomCool doing the honours again. Lovely juice.






I just hope it doesn't leak slightly because I tried a similar method a while back and it leaked but I think it was because I didnt have enough wick so it didnt close the juice holes properly. So far so good - lets see how it goes...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Just rewicked the Dvarw. This time I tried @Rob Fisher 's 'exocet' method.
> 
> With a thicker piece of Royal Wick cotton. I have a 2.5mm coil inside. I think it has to be tight as well because on 2.5mm a comfy but not tight fit won't be enough to close off the juice holes.



And for me, that's the secret Hi Ho @Silver! Tight through the coil... no cracking or spitting... just smooth, quiet and flavourful! On a five-second draw more than 2 POPS is too much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> And for me, that's the secret Hi Ho @Silver! Tight through the coil... no cracking or spitting... just smooth, quiet and flavourful! On a five-second draw more than 2 POPS is too much.



Ya, thanks Rob
My previous coil was a lot noisier. You heard it on the phone a few times. Haha
But despite that noise it was still good flavour.

But i do prefer the quieter coil now 
Now I'm cruising

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Blending pit stop for one of my favourite juices that takes a fairly permanent spot in the BB and Skyline.

*LIT Sidechick.* From Vape Cartel. It's a gorgeous Pear Litchi Menthol. So tasty. Mixologist is @SEAN P - you made a winner here Sean!

I like to nic it up and add a bit more menthol. Lol.

Everything ready. I use these little 10ml plastic needle nozzle bottles. Love them because they work so well to refill and they small to carry if need be.






Base prepared. It's about 18mg and 14 drops of VM Menthol concentrate.






Then add the juice and shake each bottle. Now I'm good to go!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Time to pitstop the *Billet Box*

I don't look forward to pitting this device because it's a bit of a schlep and a messy affair. Taking out the Boro and the Exocet is not difficult but an extra few steps that I don't like. And then all the lubing up afterwards.

But

It's so worth it. The BB is a fantastic portable vape. The flavour on it is gorgeous. It's compact and easy to use. Carries a good amount of juice. And the battery lasts long. What a great device.

Just a word of thanks to @Christos who helped me at VapeCon with 10 minutes to go to the opening on Saturday morning! My BB leaked for the first time in over a year. Murphy's law it would happen at a very tense moment. I notices it at about 8h30 and I was furious. If there is a person who knows his vape devices and the BB just as well, it's Christos. He saw me and asked me if there was anything he could help with. I pulled out my BB and said 'here Christos it's leaking and I have no clue or time to attend to it'. Needless to say it was back in my hand a few minutes later and the problem was fixed. It was apparently the top part had gotten loose. Thank you @Christos you saved me more than you know. My BB was my trusted VapeCon device and it carried me through the whole event!

Back to the pitstop...

@smilelykumeenit Exocet alien coil still looking good






Royal wicks in. Cap put on. Tails trimmed. The wicking of the Exo is so easy






All done, lubed in all the right places and put together. Filled with LIT Sidechick.






BB standing proud with its great juice in the background. This folks is one heck of a vape device. For its size and convenience it gives the best vape in my book. What a winner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Time to pitstop the *Billet Box*
> 
> I don't look forward to pitting this device because it's a bit of a schlep and a messy affair. Taking out the Boro and the Exocet is not difficult but an extra few steps that I don't like. And then all the lubing up afterwards.
> 
> But
> 
> It's so worth it. The BB is a fantastic portable vape. The flavour on it is gorgeous. It's compact and easy to use. Carries a good amount of juice. And the battery lasts long. What a great device.
> 
> Just a word of thanks to @Christos who helped me at VapeCon with 10 minutes to go to the opening on Saturday morning! My BB leaked for the first time in over a year. Murphy's law it would happen at a very tense moment. I notices it at about 8h30 and I was furious. If there is a person who knows his vape devices and the BB just as well, it's Christos. He saw me and asked me if there was anything he could help with. I pulled out my BB and said 'here Christos it's leaking and I have no clue or time to attend to it'. Needless to say it was back in my hand a few minutes later and the problem was fixed. It was apparently the top part had gotten loose. Thank you @Christos you saved me more than you know. My BB was my trusted VapeCon device and it carried me through the whole event!
> 
> Back to the pitstop...
> 
> @smilelykumeenit Exocet alien coil still looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal wicks in. Cap put on. Tails trimmed. The wicking of the Exo is so easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done, lubed in all the right places and put together. Filled with LIT Sidechick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB standing proud with its great juice in the background. This folks is one heck of a vape device. For its size and convenience it gives the best vape in my book. What a winner!


If you are in a position to get more boros I recommend getting 3 boros and 3 bridges (in total) just so that you always have a swap out on hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Time to pitstop the *Skyline*.

Just a new wick was required. The old one had been in there too long. Royal Wicks yet again. Quite easy to wick this tank. Wicks just 'peeping' out of the juice holes.






Then quite a lot of lubing of all the o rings just to make sure everything glides nicely.

And voila. Here she is standing proud. This tank is still *my number one flavour tank for fruity menthols.* By a fair margin. It's let down by its small tank size and the extra steps to fill by having to close then open the juice flow.

But man this tank gives such a pure crisp flavour it's remarkable. I love it for its flavour and it continues to be in daily use.

Once again LIT Sidechick in here as a permanent spot. It's such a great juice that highlights this tank's strengths - for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> If you are in a position to get more boros I recommend getting 3 boros and 3 bridges (in total) just so that you always have a swap out on hand.



Thanks @Christos - I hear you

It is something I have thought about, but hasnt happened. 

I bought the Ti Flow (on one of Rob's group buys) and have it sitting on standby. I got it in case I wanted another BB - but that didn't happen. Thing is that I am happy with the Exocet and just haven't had the need to try out the Ti Flow. Maybe I need to get another Boro (not 3) and load the second one with the Ti Flow. But actually, the setup I have is treating me well so I don't really need it. But it would be nice to have I agree. 

This vaping gets one in a knot sometimes. One wants all these things and then when you look at your vape desk there are so many devices and tanks and atties - many of which are not being used. Makes one feel a bit guilty.

I know if I got another Boro I would probably put in the Ti Flow and then not use it much. So that is holding me back I guess...


----------



## NOOB

A different kind of pitstop.... So the vrou has been mumbling and grumbling about how my vape gear is cluttering the house, so today I decided to put up a shelf in my study and to move my stuff there. Not a bad job methinks. 





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Bulldog

Make sure you keep it that neat @NOOB 
Nice Job.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

NOOB said:


> A different kind of pitstop.... So the vrou has been mumbling and grumbling about how my vape gear is cluttering the house, so today I decided to put up a shelf in my study and to move my stuff there. Not a bad job methinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Very neat but whats up with the Tomato and Mustard sauce bottles?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB

Raindance said:


> Very neat but whats up with the Tomato and Mustard sauce bottles?
> 
> Regards


Well, adding PG & VG into a mix from a big gaping hole is a tad more difficult than through a tamoto sauce bottle. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

NOOB said:


> A different kind of pitstop.... So the vrou has been mumbling and grumbling about how my vape gear is cluttering the house, so today I decided to put up a shelf in my study and to move my stuff there. Not a bad job methinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Perfect, but you need at least 2 more shelves for the short term future

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## NOOB

Andre said:


> Perfect, but you need at least 2 more shelves for the short term future


Haha! I was actually thinking that I have accumulated quite a lot of gear in just two months or so, so what will happen in the next two months! 
Might need quite a few more shelves before the end of the year! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Major cleaning session today. Ran the recurve and the Coppervape BF mech through the ultrasonic cleaner.
Kept KZOR’s coil in and did a rewick.











It’s good and clean and fresh tralala!

Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> Major cleaning session today. Ran the recurve and the Coppervape BF mech through the ultrasonic cleaner.
> Kept KZOR’s coil in and did a rewick.
> View attachment 144944
> 
> View attachment 144945
> 
> View attachment 144946
> 
> View attachment 144947
> 
> View attachment 144948
> 
> 
> It’s good and clean and fresh tralala!
> 
> Regards



Lol, love it @Raindance 
Good and clean and fresh tralala - how nice to hear that again!
Was that from the OMO ad?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> Lol, love it @Raindance
> Good and clean and fresh tralala - how nice to hear that again!
> Was that from the OMO ad?


Can not recall the product, had the tune stuck in my head all day though.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Next up was the McFly. Nice bath then a new coil and wick. My Rum and Maple NET juice tastes like it should once more.










Best MTL atty I’ve ever used.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> Can not recall the product, had the tune stuck in my head all day though.
> 
> Regards



Lol now it's stuck in my head. Haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> Next up was the McFly. Nice bath then a new coil and wick. My Rum and Maple NET juice tastes like it should once more.
> View attachment 144989
> 
> View attachment 144985
> 
> View attachment 144986
> 
> View attachment 144987
> 
> View attachment 144988
> 
> Best MTL atty I’ve ever used.
> 
> Regards



Lovely @Raindance - I missed getting this atty. Great to see it again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Lol now it's stuck in my head. Haha

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 144998



Lol, thanks Rob
There's me thinking it was some other product like OMO
Meantime that's the actual product's name. haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Lol, thanks Rob
> There's me thinking it was some other product like OMO
> Meantime that's the actual product's name. haha



I had the very same issue!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog

And me on both the product and tune stuck in my bloody head now @Raindance it's all your fault.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Bulldog said:


> And me on both the product and tune stuck in my bloody head now @Raindance it's all your fault.


Sowwy, lol.

Regards Tralala!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Everything got a scrub and a wash and fresh wick and the goon got a new set of shiny aliens to boot

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Getting ready for the long weekend, everything Sonic cleaned and waiting for wicks. 
So therapeutic isn't it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 144998


Tra la laaa.
Eish! Now im singing it. @Raindance

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

I want to do this before I dont get to do anything and then I'd have to do it one by one

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33

Mini pit stop. Re-homed a frame staple alien from my goon into my dead rabbit sq. These @smilelykumeenit coils are really good. They make such a difference!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw's standing buy for wicking and filling! Dani Mini, SolarStorms and CLZ X all with freshly charged batteries!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Rewicked the *Rose MTL*






CB2 wick was quite old, dark and ugly after about 38ml of juice consumption. The flavour wasn't bad but I could tell it needed a rewick. Flavour is now sharper and a bit cleaner. Happy days!

That's my special tweezers on the left, my safety pin for fluffing out the wick, my Dischem scissors which is my favourite and my special precision screwdriver for general prodding 

This is my desk MTL Havana Nightz tobacco vape alongside the Blackbird filled Reo Black (looking on in the photo from the background and not too happy with the tank in the rotation - lol)

Quite amazing how several things come together to give a GREAT MTL tobacco vape:

First, the *gorgeous juice* from @Naeemhoosen , *JOOSE-E-LIQZ Havana Nightz*. This is a glorious tobacco juice that I have liked from the beginning but like it even more nowadays. Some will know I have a Blackbird fetish but that juice is very hard to get and my Blackbird juice is almost finished - so its on extreme rations and dilution. (in the Reo). This Havana Nightz was actually inspired by Blackbird and I have to say that when Blackbird runs out this is the only tobacco that comes very close and can replace it for me. So big ups to @Naeemhoosen for this - you sir are a legend - pleeeeeez dont stop making this juice!
Next up is the tank - the *Rose MTL *- got it from @BumbleBee (The Vape Guy) several months ago on his good advice and let me tell you @BumbleBee - you were spot on. This tank gives such a lovely vape, dense thick flavour and a superb tight draw with just the one little airhole open. So easy to wick this single coil tank, simple to fill and not a sausage of a leak. I like the driptip too. What an amazing tank - have grown to love this little tank over the months and its permanently in use.
Finally, the mod - the old but great *VTC Mini *- it was actually benched for about a year before the Rose MTL came on the scene. Don't know why it was out of service for so long, lol. Its such a lovely little mod. With its rubber sleeve, it doesnt slip, has an awesome fire button and a super screen. With a puff counter. Am using fairly old Efests in it but they work perfectly, a battery lasts a tankful of juice. So easy to change batteries on this mod. Small, comfy in the hand and fairy sturdy when standing upright. Its also a trooper and keeps on going without issues. Love it.
The juice, the tank and the mod are performing beautifully and reliably. Love it when that happens because its not always easy to find the right combination. This setup is likely to remain "locked down" to this combo for a long time to come....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Raindance said:


> Next up was the McFly. Nice bath then a new coil and wick. My Rum and Maple NET juice tastes like it should once more.
> View attachment 144989
> 
> View attachment 144985
> 
> View attachment 144986
> 
> View attachment 144987
> 
> View attachment 144988
> 
> Best MTL atty I’ve ever used.
> 
> Regards


Great Scott! Is it running at 1.21 jiggawats?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

The brass goon 22 got some much needed attention

Before

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

After

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Drop dead bloody mess also got some love

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> After
> 
> View attachment 150418
> 
> View attachment 150419



this is the goodererest you have ever cleaned !!!

...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> this is the goodererest you have ever cleaned !!!
> 
> ...lol


Shot dude. Me happy now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Not a tank I often post up here but it was time to refill the mighty *SubTank Mini*







It's a very special mix in here, which has been "locked down" for quite a long time (about 3 years)

The main part is my "VM Strawberry menthol blend". Also add just a bit of @Paulie 's Guava (his first version). Then 6 extra drops of VM Menthol. And about 15 drops of 36mg PG nic. All into the tank and then shake and swirl.

This mix is great for me. The VM Strawberry menthol is a favourite juice blend of mine for this tank. Adding Paulie's Guava transforms it. I didn't think strawberry and guava would go well but they do. Discovered this a few years ago. Gives it a lovely luscious guava taste and adds some body. Makes it a bit sweeter too. Then there's the iciness. I love my menthol and the extra menthol drops gives that glorious throat singe on longer drags. If you dont want the throat burn, you just take a short drag but when you need more, you keep pulling and it burns nicely! The extra nic just takes it up a tad because my VM Strawberry blend is about 11mg and the Paulies Guava I have is 9mg. Needs to be a bit stronger in this tank. 

It's a basic 2mm ID 28g Kanthal single coil in there ohming out at 1.2 ohms. I vape it at a low 11-12Watts. Restricted lung (biggest airhole on Subtank Mini). It needs a bit more nic to keep me satisfied.

Such a gorgeous vape and quite potent if you drag for longer 

The tank is amazing. It's the Subtank Mini V2 with the RBA base that has the bigger juice holes. It's so easy to coil and wick and its easy to fill. This tank has NEVER leaked on me in over 3 years! 

The mod is the mighty *iStick50*. I LOVE this mod. It has served me so well with this SubTank Mini. The mod fits perfectly in my hand, has a long battery life of 4,400 mah and lasts for ages at this low power. The way I use this setup it needs charging about every 2 weeks! It hasn't ever given me an issue. I truly worry what I will do when the internal battery decides to give up - but so far so good. So sorry I didn't buy two of them.

This mod and tank carried me through VapeCon 2016 and then became my dedicated "car mod". I don't leave it in the car but I take it with me when I go. I don't vape it all that much at home but use it out and about. Not too much vapour when driving and such a great refreshing icy vape for those hot days in the car. 

For the photo shoot I took off the mod sleeve and the tank band. With the sleeve on, this mod doesn't slip and its rugged. 

*Such a dependable setup allround. I know it's old and @Rob Fisher would say it comes from the bullrushes - but man with the right juice this setup does it for me and keeps on going without a hitch. Love it to bits. *

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Silver said:


> Not a tank I often post up here but it was time to refill the mighty *SubTank Mini*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very special mix in here, which has been "locked down" for quite a long time (about 3 years)
> 
> The main part is my "VM Strawberry menthol blend". Also add just a bit of @Paulie 's Guava (his first version). Then 6 extra drops of VM Menthol. And about 15 drops of 36mg PG nic. All into the tank and then shake and swirl.
> 
> This mix is great for me. The VM Strawberry menthol is a favourite juice blend of mine for this tank. Adding Paulie's Guava transforms it. I didn't think strawberry and guava would go well but they do. Discovered this a few years ago. Gives it a lovely luscious guava taste and adds some body. Makes it a bit sweeter too. Then there's the iciness. I love my menthol and the extra menthol drops gives that glorious throat singe on longer drags. If you dont want the throat burn, you just take a short drag but when you need more, you keep pulling and it burns nicely! The extra nic just takes it up a tad because my VM Strawberry blend is about 11mg and the Paulies Guava I have is 9mg. Needs to be a bit stronger in this tank.
> 
> It's a basic 2mm ID 28g Kanthal single coil in there ohming out at 1.2 ohms. I vape it at a low 11-12Watts. Restricted lung (biggest airhole on Subtank Mini). It needs a bit more nic to keep me satisfied.
> 
> Such a gorgeous vape and quite potent if you drag for longer
> 
> The tank is amazing. It's the Subtank Mini V2 with the RBA base that has the bigger juice holes. It's so easy to coil and wick and its easy to fill. This tank has NEVER leaked on me in over 3 years!
> 
> The mod is the mighty *iStick50*. I LOVE this mod. It has served me so well with this SubTank Mini. The mod fits perfectly in my hand, has a long battery life of 4,400 mah and lasts for ages at this low power. The way I use this setup it needs charging about every 2 weeks! It hasn't ever given me an issue. I truly worry what I will do when the internal battery decides to give up - but so far so good. So sorry I didn't buy two of them.
> 
> This mod and tank carried me through VapeCon 2016 and then became my dedicated "car mod". I don't leave it in the car but I take it with me when I go. I don't vape it all that much at home but use it out and about. Not too much vapour when driving and such a great refreshing icy vape for those hot days in the car.
> 
> For the photo shoot I took off the mod sleeve and the tank band. With the sleeve on, this mod doesn't slip and its rugged.
> 
> *Such a dependable setup allround. I know it's old and @Rob Fisher would say it comes from the bullrushes - but man with the right juice this setup does it for me and keeps on going without a hitch. Love it to bits. *


I still think that tank was a game changer and had a huge influence on the current RTAs of today. Brilliant tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

PS. Love the colour of your granite tops. Beautiful

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> I still think that tank was a game changer and had a huge influence on the current RTAs of today. Brilliant tank



Agreed!
Game changer of note!!!

PS - thanks on the granite tops - one doesnt see the dirt on them - i love it - hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Silver said:


> Agreed!
> Game changer of note!!!
> 
> PS - thanks on the granite tops - one doesnt see the dirt on them - i love it - hehe


I love that colour. I have black ones and they are a PITA to keep clean. Just a small smudge and it looks someone tried to rub peanut butter into it. But it came with the house when i bought it, so i cant really complain

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CeeJay

mech polishing pitstop, I love the uniqueness of mech buttons.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CeeJay

From left to right... 
-Petri 22mm
-Nemesis 22mm 18350
-Boomstick 24mm 
-VooDoo Wand 24mm
-Kennedy v2 25mm Dragon (52 of 250)
-SubOhm innovations 25mm

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw Pit Stop.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Going away to the Midlands for the weekend for a wedding... Pit Stop time! Solar Storms resting upside down just in case there is any juice lurking in the 510.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

What RTA's do you prepare for a wedding in the Midlands? Golden Dvarw's of course!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Time for a major pitstop on *Reo Black* (aka Thumper)

Catch cup and RM2 needs a clean






A new coil is needed. This paracoil has served for a few months. Eek. Blackbird does this to coils and wicks - but after dry burning it can hold up for a long time. 






Got all the tools and cleaning agents ready






Quite amazing how many things are needed for such a small device. Rubbing alcohol , deoxit gold , pliers, wire cutters , screwdrivers, wire , ohm meter. Gosh it's a lot of stuff. Lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

All done

Cleaned up the catch cup and RM2 as best as I could. 

New coil - 0.45 ohm 29g Ka paracoil. 5 dbl wraps. Not perfect but it will do. 






Wicked with CB2 and lubed up with PG/VG. Ready to go!






And voila. Thumper is back. Coil is firing with vigour and flavour is crisp and vivid. Aaah , this is good. It's a diluted Blackbird blend in there... MTL heaven....

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Not really a pit stop so much as a pack away!

For space reasons my man cave was taken away from me and I had a man desk, which became a man-corner, alas the time has come for that to be packed away!

So anything I haven't used in 6 months has been boxed for "storage". I actually can't believe how much stuff I have that I don't use!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Jeepers thats a lot of stuff @Stosta 
Its amazing how it creeps up - a tank here a juice there and before one knows it there's a lot that is sitting on the bench.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Just a clean and a new wick

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Nice @Paul33 
What juice will take the honours?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Nice @Paul33
> What juice will take the honours?


Some Hawaiin Pog got to do me the honours @Silver 

Nice and fruity and yum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caramia

Stosta said:


> Not really a pit stop so much as a pack away!
> 
> For space reasons my man cave was taken away from me and I had a man desk, which became a man-corner, alas the time has come for that to be packed away!
> 
> So anything I haven't used in 6 months has been boxed for "storage". I actually can't believe how much stuff I have that I don't use!
> 
> View attachment 152178


Dibz on a Subtank Mini (if you ever decide to let go)

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Caramia said:


> Dibz on a Subtank Mini (if you ever decide to let go)


But you're the one that gave it to me!

It's a back-up for when this current one bites the dust. But say the word and it's yours!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Quick refill of the Dvarw and Skyline






Both are such wonderful tanks and work well for me for fruity menthols. 

Skyline pips the Dvarw a bit on flavour sharpness but the Dvarw's bigger tank and easier fill make up for it. 

Love them both

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Pitstop on the drop dead and guess who FINALLY got around to trying out titanium fiber cotton

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Nice @Paul33 
What are your initial impressions of the TFC?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

And my wife bought me a profile RDA, the one with the mesh coils, and that got some love today as well. 

It absolutely FREAKS me out how much cotton you have to use in a mesh coil. It’s the complete opposite of what we’re used to. With this the more you can literally shove in there the better. You need to choke it through the coil because if you don’t and you get a dry hit your heart will stop and your spine explodes. A dry hit off a mesh coil is something to be very afraid of. 




But the bonus is you don’t have to worry about moving the coil when putting that much cotton through, it really doesn’t matter cause the coil doesn’t move and you don’t get hotspots with mesh so that’s cool. 




And this thing ramps up instantly. Absolutely 100% as soon as you push the button. 

I’m enjoying this one. Looking forward to exploring with different types of mesh cause the one I’m using is the kanthal one it came with. I can’t remeber the last time I vaped in kanthal before this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Nice @Paul33
> What are your initial impressions of the TFC?


I like it @Silver 

I like the loooooong strip it comes in as opposed to pinching and pulling like with CBV2. Nowhere near the amount of wasting. 

Flavour is sharp and it works really well in my RDA’s. 

Not sure how it works in RTAs cause I don’t own any

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Tonight I pitstopped the mighty *OL16*. Needed a new wick, juice refill and fresh battery.

This is my Havana Nightz restricted lung hit device. I usually like my tobaccoes strong in MTL but I enjoy Havana Nightz so much in this device. Not at 18mg but around 10mg.

Thin 28 gauge coils looking a bit tired but ok. I don't feel like changing them. It's a bit of a tedious exercise for me. Anyhow these coils are simple coils. 8 wraps each. Comes to 0.35 ohms. I like the thin gauge for more crispness and instant ramp. Mounted high and quite close to the centre.








All juiced up and ready to go...

I've said this before but will say it again. That moment before the first vape on a freshly pitstopped device is so exciting for me. Lol.






This is actually my 'Havana Ice' blend. I nic it up to about 10-12mg and add some Menthol concentrate.

And voila!






This juice is magical. @Naeemhoosen created a winner. Been vaping it for a long time and it's such a glorious Tobacco with a creaminess and slight sweetness. Never tire of it.

And the OL16 does it justice. With the thin coils it's crisp and sharp. Very defined flavour. Restricted lung hit. This just works so well and makes me happy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bulldog

Silver said:


> I've said this before but will say it again. That moment before the first vape on a freshly pitstopped device is so exciting for me. Lol.


I am just about to pitstop my Dwarv, my mouth is already watering in anticipation @Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Bulldog said:


> I am just about to pitstop my Dwarv, my mouth is already watering in anticipation @Silver



Lol @Bulldog - go for it!!!
I know exactly what you mean

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy

Major pit stop underway, it’s raining and I have nothing better to do. 
4x different tanks, each with its own special requirements...”Clear your mind, be one with the Force”

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw DL Pit Stop time!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ivory and Gold setup 1st!




Teal and Engraved next!




Ready to rock and roll!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Carnival

Rob Fisher said:


> Ivory and Gold setup 1st!
> View attachment 153633
> View attachment 153634
> 
> 
> Teal and Engraved next!
> View attachment 153635
> View attachment 153636
> 
> 
> Ready to rock and roll!
> View attachment 153637



Such stunning setups!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw DL Pit Stop time!
> View attachment 153632



One more Dvarw and you get a free sleeping beauty

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> One more Dvarw and you get a free sleeping beauty



Got one more!


Please send Sleeping Beauty!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Got one more!
> View attachment 153647
> 
> Please send Sleeping Beauty!



I'm on my way

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Waine

Mr Rob Fisher. I haven't been here in a while. I am still amazed at your endless quest for the top shelf gear. Looks really nice. Good to see you still very active with vaping. Happy holidays. 


Rob Fisher said:


> Ivory and Gold setup 1st!
> View attachment 153633
> View attachment 153634
> 
> 
> Teal and Engraved next!
> View attachment 153635
> View attachment 153636
> 
> 
> Ready to rock and roll!
> View attachment 153637



Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

It always feels like open heart surgery rewicking and building in the Exocet. 

@smilelykumeenit frame staple alien with TFC and some Red Pill EZ Shot. Yum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> It always feels like open heart surgery rewicking and building in the Exocet.
> 
> @smilelykumeenit frame staple alien with TFC and some Red Pill EZ Shot. Yum.
> 
> View attachment 153806
> View attachment 153807



I hear you @Paul33 
Its so small

Rebuilding for the billet box scares me - i always worry im going to either mess up threads on the Pico (for dry firing) or do something wrong to the o rings. Quite an operation

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> I hear you @Paul33
> Its so small
> 
> Rebuilding for the billet box scares me - i always worry im going to either mess up threads on the Pico (for dry firing) or do something wrong to the o rings. Quite an operation


I always feel a huge feeling of accomplishment afterwards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> I hear you @Paul33
> Its so small
> 
> Rebuilding for the billet box scares me - i always worry im going to either mess up threads on the Pico (for dry firing) or do something wrong to the o rings. Quite an operation


I rewicked just now @Silver but I’m starting to think it’s the sxk Exocet that’s a bit faulty and not the coil. 

Was popping and not quite spitting but sounding funny(if that makes sense) hence the rewick. 

Still doing the same thing now. 

Going to try a different coil tomorrow morning and hope that fixes the problem. 

If not then I need a new bridge

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> I rewicked just now @Silver but I’m starting to think it’s the sxk Exocet that’s a bit faulty and not the coil.
> 
> Was popping and not quite spitting but sounding funny(if that makes sense) hence the rewick.
> 
> Still doing the same thing now.
> 
> Going to try a different coil tomorrow morning and hope that fixes the problem.
> 
> If not then I need a new bridge


Wick hit hard and comb it hard.

I always wick the exocet at the brink of distorting the coil. Then I comb the tails until no more fluff comes off. It helped with that gurgling sound.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Wick hit hard and comb it hard.
> 
> I always wick the exocet at the brink of distorting the coil. Then I comb the tails until no more fluff comes off. It helped with that gurgling sound.


I’ll try that in the morning before changing the coil out for a different one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima

I am going to try and get my hands on some TFC tomorrow. I hope it is more than just hype.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Vilaishima said:


> I am going to try and get my hands on some TFC tomorrow. I hope it is more than just hype.


I don’t think it is. It’s easy to use and flavour is good. What more could you ask for in a cotton

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Wick hit hard and comb it hard.
> 
> I always wick the exocet at the brink of distorting the coil. Then I comb the tails until no more fluff comes off. It helped with that gurgling sound.


After a few cups of coffee and some close inspection I saw that the posts were sitting a bit skew so I had more coffee and decided to check the positive post and the bloody thing was loose and sitting off Centre. 

Straightened the post, tightened the post, re coiled, rewicked, juiced again and it seems to be working properly again. 

Amazing how such a small thing can cause so much irritation.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Paul33 said:


> It always feels like open heart surgery rewicking and building in the Exocet.
> 
> @smilelykumeenit frame staple alien with TFC and some Red Pill EZ Shot. Yum.
> 
> View attachment 153806
> View attachment 153807



The BB/EXO is my go-to set up. I never travel without it. Most efficient, reliable set up I've ever come across and the number 1 in my rotation. It may be a bit tricky to build and wick the exocet but it's not something that need be done too often so that's a pro. I've gone a week and a half without rewicking and still had a pleasant vape.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33

Amir said:


> The BB/EXO is my go-to set up. I never travel without it. Most efficient, reliable set up I've ever come across and the number 1 in my rotation. It may be a bit tricky to build and wick the exocet but it's not something that need be done too often so that's a pro. I've gone a week and a half without rewicking and still had a pleasant vape.


I agree it’s easy to wick and build but just feels like a mission because there’s so many parts spread out all over the place. 

But I agree, it’s a magic setup.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Hadaly getting a quick pitstop to continue with a juice I am trying out....

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## nicoh

Rowan Francis said:


> Ok as promised an uptodate pic of my Vape desk / floor.
> View attachment 37972


there are no chemical weapons????????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saintjie

Claptons ready to be wicked up with some tfc cotton

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33

3mm bubble wrap fused Clapton’s, one wrap added. 0.2ohm on the dot. 

Flavour is awesome in the goon.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

The Exocet got a fresh wick as well.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

About to pitstop the BIllet Box

Needs a rewick. 

Not looking forward to it. Pico on the ready to dry fire the Exocet.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Aborted the Billet Box pitstop

Am tired and just feel like chilling
Will do it tomorrow

Lol, its the first time I've packed up the BB as I am about to pitstop....
Wish it was easier.
It's such an awesome device and vape - but the pitstops I don't like

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Aborted the Billet Box pitstop
> 
> Am tired and just feel like chilling
> Will do it tomorrow
> 
> Lol, its the first time I've packed up the BB as I am about to pitstop....
> Wish it was easier.
> It's such an awesome device and vape - but the pitstops I don't like


I used to feel the same but it’s so easy @Silver, it really is

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> Aborted the Billet Box pitstop
> 
> Am tired and just feel like chilling
> Will do it tomorrow
> 
> Lol, its the first time I've packed up the BB as I am about to pitstop....
> Wish it was easier.
> It's such an awesome device and vape - but the pitstops I don't like



Felt the same way on friday. Got all my tools out, everything ready. Done 2 RDA's and my eyelids started catching fish. Will do a big one tonight.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sunday PitStop!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

BB has been pitstopped. 

New wick. Royal Wick. Fresh battery

All good. Flavour on fruity menthol in there is very good

Happy it's done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> BB has been pitstopped.
> 
> New wick. Royal Wick. Fresh battery
> 
> All good. Flavour on fruity menthol in there is very good
> 
> Happy it's done


Nice!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

*Reo Black* aka Thumper has been pitstopped

New CB2 wick in the RM2, juice refill and fresh battery

This is my Blackbird Reo. Could well be my favourite device of all time.

Never ceases to amaze me just how good this is for MTL on strong tobaccoes.
Deep rich vigorous flavour with oodles of throat hit. It just performs time after time after time. Not a single problem in nearly 5 years! I have big respect for this vaping device.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Just refilled my SubTank Mini

Another legendary device for me. 

It also just performs without a hitch. Hasn't leaked in years. Good flavour and economy. It's my car and travel vape. Such a reliable trooper. 

It's usually filled with my VM Strawberry blend and a touch of Paulies Guava. Was running a bit low on the VM Strawberry blend tonight and didn't feel like mixing up more so I put a bit of LIT Sidechick in as well. Very nice...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's Dvarw DL PitStop time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

That is epic @Rob Fisher 
Major pitstop - must take a while though !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pit Stop complete! All coiled and wicked up ready for Red Pill!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> Pit Stop complete! All coiled and wicked up ready for Red Pill!
> View attachment 157786



That's a lot of redpill dispensers

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dsmerrills

Rob Fisher said:


> Pit Stop complete! All coiled and wicked up ready for Red Pill!
> View attachment 157786


Rob now I know why you go through so much Red Pill it's because you have to refill all those beauties all the time! 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

When you're lazy all week, you have to do it all before the weekend. 
Goon 25 done and wicked, Omni keeping me company while the others had a bath. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Pit Stop complete! All coiled and wicked up ready for Red Pill!
> View attachment 157786



Great going @Rob Fisher 
So that's 9 of them in about 3 hours.
Major pitstop of note!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Quick early morning hotel pitstop

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Effective use of downtime because of load shedding. Power is back so time to clean up.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

After owning the V1, I don't think I'd change to anything else. 

My newly acquired PYRO V2.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33

Saturday morning pit stop:

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Asterix

Paul33 said:


> Saturday morning pit stop:
> 
> View attachment 159480


Ok, curiosity has won. What is the R2 coin for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Asterix said:


> Ok, curiosity has won. What is the R2 coin for?


 It’s to tighten down the thingymajig that the drip goes into on the billet box. 

A R2 coin is the best tool for the job.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Asterix

Paul33 said:


> It’s to tighten down the thingymajig that the drip goes into on the billet box.
> 
> A R2 coin is the best tool for the job.


Aah! Cool. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gringo

Tuesday... major pit stop done and dusted, 2 x Juggeknots,1x Elevate and a Etheon... now to sit back and suck it all in...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

The *Skyline* just got a much needed new wick

Royal wicks. For fruity menthol vapes

The flavour on this tank always puts a smile on my face. 
It's so pure and so crisp. 
Lovely

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA

New coil installed and wicked in the Gear RTA

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

RainstormZA said:


> New coil installed and wicked in the Gear RTA
> 
> View attachment 160136
> View attachment 160137
> View attachment 160138


How’s the gear treating you @RainstormZA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Paul33 said:


> How’s the gear treating you @RainstormZA?


To be honest, much easier than the Zeus Dual RTA. a perfect stumpy, short and lightweight RTA

This article pretty much says everything. I've heard that it's a b!tch to wick but I've had no issues so far. Except when I had this burnt-like taste and installed a new coil - instant full flavour.

https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=i&source=web&cd=&ved=0ahUKEwj9hMLx-_bgAhVRzhoKHWlkDoYQzPwBCAM&url=https://www.ofrf.com/business/ofrf-gear-rta-does-it-live-up-to-the-hype-top-reviews-give-their-verdict&psig=AOvVaw1TNP3R3Ux2YyJiLVe1y0nQ&ust=1552286476769714

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Put the billet back together and noticed the puff counter had rolled back over to single digits. Feels like getting a brand new mod

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

No ways @Paul33 
Yours has a puff counter!!!
Not fair

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Juan_G

New coil in the Gear rta

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G

New coils and wick for the Zeus X. Will have to see if it floods again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Juan_G said:


> New coils and wick for the Zeus X. Will have to see if it floods again.


@Juan_G 

Did it flood again? Or do you have it sorted now?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G

MRHarris1 said:


> @Juan_G
> 
> Did it flood again? Or do you have it sorted now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


It is most definitely still flooding, just washed the tank and waiting for it to dry to rewick AGAIN. Going to use the coils and cotton that came with the Zeus to see if it helps in any way. I also just learned that I'm not supposed to thin the tails when using TFC so that might also be the problem. The struggle is real!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Juan_G said:


> It is most definitely still flooding, just washed the tank and waiting for it to dry to rewick AGAIN. Going to use the coils and cotton that came with the Zeus to see if it helps in any way. I also just learned that I'm not supposed to thin the tails when using TFC so that might also be the problem. The struggle is real!


@ Juan_G 

Okay, I had the same problem. What I started doing was to close the AFC when filling(just properly prime the wick before the first fill) and refilling. That seemed to sort it out for me. Give it a try, maybe it helps you too.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MRHarris1

MRHarris1 said:


> @ Juan_G
> 
> Okay, I had the same problem. What I started doing was to close the AFC when filling(just properly prime the wick before the first fill) and refilling. That seemed to sort it out for me. Give it a try, maybe it helps you too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Oh and give it a couple of minutes before opening the AFC again


Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G

MRHarris1 said:


> @ Juan_G
> 
> Okay, I had the same problem. What I started doing was to close the AFC when filling(just properly prime the wick before the first fill) and refilling. That seemed to sort it out for me. Give it a try, maybe it helps you too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Thank you I will try that! Dont't know why I'm having so much flooding issues BUT there is always a reason for it and I will get it sorted. 

Thanks for the advise!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Juan_G said:


> Thank you I will try that! Dont't know why I'm having so much flooding issues BUT there is always a reason for it and I will get it sorted.
> 
> Thanks for the advise!


Please keep me posted. Would like to know if I also got the wicking right and I keep thinking the AFC is what made the difference.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

And so the struggle with wicking yet another Geekvape RTA continues 

That’s why I don’t own any of their products.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hang in there @Juan_G 

Sorry to hear all your issues with this.
Never nice when that happens
But I am sure with more experimentation you will get through and it will be solved!
This vaping is sometimes a bit of a mystery

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G

CaliGuy said:


> And so the struggle with wicking yet another Geekvape RTA continues
> 
> That’s why I don’t own any of their products.


LoL wish I knew that before I got it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Easter Friday Pit Stop...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> Easter Friday Pit Stop...
> View attachment 164157



Wait a minute, that is an Alien Coil in the Dvarw 16. How on earth did you get that in there Rob? 

Even 28g round wire is a tight squeeze.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> Wait a minute, that is an Alien Coil in the Dvarw 16. How on earth did you get that in there Rob?
> 
> Even 28g round wire is a tight squeeze.



Reduced it to 2mm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> Reduced it to 2mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And it fits, how high did you raise it to clear the posts, so you have a pic perhaps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> And it fits, how high did you raise it to clear the posts, so you have a pic perhaps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 164171
> View attachment 164172
> View attachment 164173
> View attachment 164174



That’s magic, perfect thanks Rob

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Recoiled and wicked the *Subtank Mini* this weekend

What an easy tank to pit stop. Simple 28g Kanthal wire coil - 8 wraps or so - comes out at 1.3 ohms.







Nicely glowing







Simple wicking with Rayon. The ‘bunny ears’ method. Wick pressing against the juice holes from inside






So easy.






Needless to say after a pit stop this tank is vaping beautifully. It’s not the biggest or best vape in the world but it’s very good for me on my VM Syrawberry and Paulies Guava mix. At low power - about 12 Watts.

And this tank doesn’t give any issues. No leaks. No dry hits. Just chugs along. And has been doing so for years.

Mind you - this wicking is giving me ideas on the Dvarw...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy

@Silver I was going to say the deck on the Sub Tank Mini has similarities to the Dvarw and even the KayFun’s. Looking at how you wicked this tank I can recommend you try this wicking style on your Dvarw as I have started to use a very similar wicking method in my Dvarw DL to restrict the airflow and improve the flavour making it a more saturated vape. 

See below pic on my wicking technique, works perfectly and zero leaking, not that I ever had leaks with the Exocet Method.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix

@Silver @Rob Fisher @CaliGuy Sorry to derail the thread, but what cameras are you using to get these close-up pics? I’ve tried with my phone (ok, it is an old iPhone 6s) but all I get is a blurry blob!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Asterix said:


> @Silver @Rob Fisher @CaliGuy Sorry to derail the thread, but what cameras are you using to get these close-up pics? I’ve tried with my phone (ok, it is an old iPhone 6s) but all I get is a blurry blob!



I use my iPhone 10 standard Square Pic mode using the built in 2x Zoom Function.

You will notice in all my photos that I use 1 or 3 locations as they have the best lighting which also play and important part.

You can also take a standard photo and try get it as focused as possiable. Then once you have the pic use the edit function to crop and zoom in, this also helps get a clearer close up on the older iPhones.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Asterix said:


> @Silver @Rob Fisher @CaliGuy Sorry to derail the thread, but what cameras are you using to get these close-up pics? I’ve tried with my phone (ok, it is an old iPhone 6s) but all I get is a blurry blob!



iPhone 10X Max with X2 zoom normally.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix

Thanks @Rob Fisher @CaliGuy I’ve been due for an upgrade since Nov 2017, which coincidently is the same time I really started vaping, but have been upgrading vape equipment instead of my phone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Asterix said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher @CaliGuy I’ve been due for an upgrade since Nov 2017, which coincidently is the same time I really started vaping, but have been upgrading vape equipment instead of my phone.



Read the new Huawei P30 and P30 Pro plus the new Samsung 10’s have really good camera’s, they all have 3x Rear Facing Cameras. iPhone cameras are good for getting realistic colours using their True Tone technology but they don’t have heaps of adjustment, more of a point and shoot camera and adjust afterwards.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Asterix said:


> @Silver @Rob Fisher @CaliGuy Sorry to derail the thread, but what cameras are you using to get these close-up pics? I’ve tried with my phone (ok, it is an old iPhone 6s) but all I get is a blurry blob!



What you can also do @Asterix - is what I did many times on my old iPhone 5S - just put the camera a bit further away (so it can focus) and then zoom in. Pictures usually come out decent enough for web use. If you are too close it won't focus properly. Rather go a bit further back (like say 10cm or so further back - and then just zoom in)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix

Silver said:


> What you can also do @Asterix - is what I did many times on my old iPhone 5S - just put the camera a bit further away (so it can focus) and then zoom in. Pictures usually come out decent enough for web use. If you are too close it won't focus properly. Rather go a bit further back (like say 10cm or so further back - and then just zoom in)


Thanks @Silver will try this!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

My pit stop today

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Asterix

zadiac said:


> My pit stop today


I’m laughing at how apt your photo is in this thread, but I’m sure you are not. My sympathies. (P.S was this before or after the whiskeys?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Asterix said:


> I’m laughing at how apt your photo is in this thread, but I’m sure you are not. My sympathies. (P.S was this before or after the whiskeys?)



Sigh..........it was before the whiskeys. The whiskeys was because of this...........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

The mighty RM2 on ‘thumper’ is getting a pitstop

Paracoil looks a bit tired but a light scrub with the toothbrush will have to do.






Now for the juice which this Reo serves. Blackbird in a diluted fashion.

18mg base. 11 drops of VM menthol. And 25 drops of Blackbird. Am rationing it. Took the photo before shaking the bottle. You can see the Blackbird goes to the bottom even though I add it last.






All wicked up and lubed up. CBV2.






And voila! My MTL heaven restored! Thumping like a ferocious grizzly bear

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> The mighty RM2 on ‘thumper’ is getting a pitstop
> 
> Paracoil looks a bit tired but a light scrub with the toothbrush will have to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the juice which this Reo serves. Blackbird in a diluted fashion.
> 
> 18mg base. 11 drops of VM menthol. And 25 drops of Blackbird. Am rationing it. Took the photo before shaking the bottle. You can see the Blackbird goes to the bottom even though I add it last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All wicked up and lubed up. CBV2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And voila! My MTL heaven restored! Thumping like a ferocious grizzly bear



That’s beautiful... Almost like reading poetry. How’s the throat hit? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> That’s beautiful... Almost like reading poetry. How’s the throat hit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ooh, it’s lovely @Amir 
It’s very high throat hit. Just two or three toots and I’m satisfied for a while 
I find the touch of menthol just adds to the experience

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Ooh, it’s lovely @Amir
> It’s very high throat hit. Just two or three toots and I’m satisfied for a while
> I find the touch of menthol just adds to the experience



The curiosity has captured me. I hope the next time we bump into each other I get to try this combo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Pitstopped the Rose MTL yesterday. 

Forgot to post it 

It needed a new wick. 

Coil was fine 
Looking pretty good actually - after the toothbrush treatment. It’s a Clapton of sorts that came with the device. About 2.5mm ID. Reading 0.73 ohms on the VTC Mini. 






Flavour after the pitstop is super. It’s my Havana Nightz MTL vape at my desk and has been for some time. I like it a lot.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Quick pitstop of two desk Vapes to see me through the day or most of it. 

It’s going to be Huntsman in Reo Silver and the usual Havana Nightz in the Rose MTL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

That was quick

Ready for the morning !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Ginormous pitstop for me. Have a tough week next week so want to have as many devices ready as possible.






From left to right

Reo Black - new wick, fresh batt, refill

Reo Silver - same as above

Reo Red / OL16 - opened her up and gave her a good clean. Fire button was getting sticky. Dismantled and treated with deoxit gold. Rewick, fresh batt, refill. Now she is rocking and rolling

Dvarw - installed a new 3mm ID fused Clapton to try solve my leaking problem. Let’s see. Will post in the Dvarw thread when I get a chance. Rewick and refill

Rose MTL on VTC Mini - refill and fresh batt

Lemo1 on Sig - fresh batts and refill

Subtank Mini - just a refill

Skyline on Hotcig - refill and fresh batts

Hadaly / RX200 - just needed fresh batts

All set. Was one of my largest single pitstop sessions. Feels good. 9 devices attended to. I wanted to do the Billet Box but it needed rewicking and I ran out of time for it. 

Am hoping the Dvarw behaves....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Raindance

First up the new Dvarw. Third rewick as I am testing flavours and want to do so on a fresh clean atty.




Noise and toight!


Going for the Exocet method.





Wet and ready!


Forget me not cap in place.


Ready to rock with some really great juice.

Next up it was time to clean Dirty Harry!




Fresh out of the sonic bath.


First time using TFC cotton in this atty.


Cut to size and bent over. DIY Peanut Butter and Banana making things wet and juicy.


Time to swap atty's.



Man oh man!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## CaliGuy

@Raindance I am sure Dirty Harry is thanking you for the pit stop, nothing like a fresh wick and a great juice as ones reward for the effort.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

CaliGuy said:


> @Raindance I am sure Dirty Harry is thanking you for the pit stop, nothing like a fresh wick and a great juice as ones reward for the effort.


That is very true. Must add that although I am weary of supporting hype, three new things have surprised me over the past few day's.
The Dvarw does live up to the promises being made.
Titanium fibre cotton does make a difference, Iv'e been using the recurve for eighteen months and fist time I get this level of flavour.
Last but not least, @KZOR 's FruiTea. Not a fruity tea fan but this is just perfect. Subtle fresh Peach and Apricot chilled with a touch of ice and just sweet enough to be nice but not overbearingly "in your face" as is often the case with fruity flavours. At last something to mix up my ADV routine with.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Great pitstop @Raindance 
If I may ask, what coil and ID have you got in the Dvarw?


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> Great pitstop @Raindance
> If I may ask, what coil and ID have you got in the Dvarw?


Dual core NI80 fused Clapton. It's a @Moerse Rooikat creation, think its 38 over 28 AWG. 2.5mm ID coming to 0.5 Ohm. Tried to copy Rob's setup in his video on wicking the Dvarw and this was the closest wire I had. Even running it at 28W, which after testing does seem to be the sweet spot.

Regards


----------



## Silver

Been a while since I gave the Petri V2 a whirl.

New wicks for the dual coils







Love this rda. More airflow than the hadaly. But still very good flavour.






Oh my word. The cloudage !
Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Silver said:


> Been a while since I gave the Petro V2 a whirl.
> 
> New wicks for the dual coils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this rda. More airflow than the hadaly. But still very good flavour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my word. The cloudage !
> Hehe


Thats some beautiful wicking there @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arra

First time wicking my Zeus x by myself.
Doesn't look to bad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Arra 
How’s the vape ?


----------



## Arra

Silver said:


> Congrats @Arra
> How’s the vape ?


The vape is good. No dry hits so far so thats always a good thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coud N9ne

Ok so my first photographed major pit stop

All Atties soaked and cleaned. Mods wiped down and contacts polished. 




Coils scrubbed, rinsed and atties dried out



Coils checked and rewicked



Juiced up and ready to go



Then glorious fresh flavor flave. VAPE ON!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Busy pitstopping the mighty *Lemo1*

This tank is really from Noah’s Ark

But I tell you what it produces the crispest and sharpest flavour for my VM Syrawberry Menthol blend. I’ve tried many a tank and none are as razor sharp as this.

Disassembled and coil has been cleaned...






Been meaning to pitstop this tank for a long time. This wick had done about 50ml ! Flavour was fading and off but still wasn’t bad at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Also mixed up my VM Strawberry menthol blend.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

In with the Rayon

Rayon because it just works so beautifully for this juice in this device at low power. Crisp is its strength in my view






Next is setting the wicks. Drape method. @BumbleBee taught me this many moons ago. It’s tricky but after a while it’s easy. Just touching the decks. Pushed gently against the back walls. Leaving the juice channels open. 






My trusty Dischem scissors. Side comment : I’ve tried to like the Vape Shears but I just can’t get used to them. It’s the grip of the Dischem ones that is ingrained in my hands. And it’s so comfortable. And sharp.






And voila. The mighty Lemo1 is back in action. As sharp as can be. Razor blade menthol burns in the throat. Lovely!!!!






By the way this atty has been on the Sig100 plus for years and I love this mod. It’s my best desk vape. Sturdy. 2 batteries. The best fire button on any mod I have. And rock solid reliable. 

Interesting story. When Sigelei applied to VapeCon I sent them a picture of my mod out of excitement to show them I was vaping on a Sig. Lol, the lady said she didn’t recognize it. Hehe. Was likely before her time. The Sig rocks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Some help from my "little friends" with my pit stop.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 174343
> 
> Some help from my "little friends" with my pit stop.



I wish I had little friends like that - that could come out at night and pitstop all my devices while I am sleeping !!!

Wake up the next morning and its all rocking and rolling 

Great photos @MrGSmokeFree - love your "little friends" photos

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Silver said:


> I wish I had little friends like that - that could come out at night and pitstop all my devices while I am sleeping !!!
> 
> Wake up the next morning and its all rocking and rolling
> 
> Great photos @MrGSmokeFree - love your "little friends" photos


Thank you kindly @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Drikusw

Time to re-wick the Juggerknot mini. I was not that impressed with it until I ordered a 4mm 3x26/36 alien from @RiaanRed 
My word now this atty really shine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Some new AM KustOhm Micro Aliens 3x29ga/38ga for the Flux RTA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

Both twins had a dip in the jacuzzi and had a quick haircut... Now it's time to get hot and steamy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think 3 new Aliens are in order here...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthster

Rob Fisher said:


> I think 3 new Aliens are in order here...
> View attachment 176751



You have a lot of twins there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

Rob Fisher said:


> I think 3 new Aliens are in order here...
> View attachment 176751


And which 3 would they be - Competition Time

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Just pitstopped the mighty *Skyline*

It just needed a wick but has been sitting on the bench for quite a long time.
Am so glad to have it back in action. This tank has such wonderful crisp flavour. Low power - only about 16 Watts. But man, does this tank perform in the flavour department!!! I forgot about it for a while. Lol.

Vaping LIT Sidechick which the Skyline does superb justice to. This is a top juice for me. It’s a pear litchi menthol flavour and it’s lovely.

Sidechick in the Skyline is the business!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Arra

First single coil build in my zeus x.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Arra said:


> First single coil build in my zeus x.



That coil looks awesome @Arra 
Hope the vape is good
What juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arra

Got this at vapecon and must say its its tasty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arra

Silver said:


> That coil looks awesome @Arra
> Hope the vape is good
> What juice?


Sorry got the reply all messed up there haha.


----------



## Silver

Arra said:


> Got this at vapecon and must say its its tasty.



Ok great 
Hope you enjoyed VapeCon !

FizzApple ice from Prime Vape is super
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arra

Silver said:


> Ok great
> Hope you enjoyed VapeCon !
> 
> FizzApple ice from Prime Vape is super
> Enjoy


I have to say ist is. And this is not to bad either.


----------



## Jansen

Sunday afternoon outdoor/braai pitstop

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

That’s so cool @Jansen - braai pitstop!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Long overdue pit stop for the *Billet Box / Exocet*

It’s been standing on the bench for a while because of the extra schlepp to rewick it. Taking it apart and being careful and then relubing etc...

But it’s back up and running! Rewicked with Royal Wicks and filled with Wiener Vape’s Panama

Two things struck me after the first few toots:

Man the flavour on this Billet with Exocet is magic. Deep and rich. Dynamite in a small package.

Second, the *Panama *juice from Wiener Vape @Rooigevaar is very special. Haven’t vaped it for a long time. Had this spare bottle ready but forgot about it. What a great juice. Fruity menthol taste explosion. And the Billet Box is doing it good justice
Had a problem with my Billet a while back where it drains the battery if not in use. Am going to test this again. Not something I like because this Billet box is perfect for out and about so it must just perch in my laptop bag ready to go. I don’t want to have to remove the battery each time. Let’s see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Willi

This was a while back but only time that I can think of when everything was together.... ish
But it did make me realize that even though I buy new gear that it’s always the usual suspects that just somehow find themselves back in my hand. 
Also fail to send a full foto of the pitstop as I end up dripping or filling a tank while I’m busy, have to have a pit stop atty ready at all times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

With testing commercial coil atties I fell behind a bit, this is going to take some time though!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

Bloody Hell @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spongebob

Room Fogger said:


> With testing commercial coil atties I fell behind a bit, this is going to take some time though!
> View attachment 184614


 you should start a xmas giveaway 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob

@Room Fogger what is the skinny ultem on the bottom right? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

The 2 ultem atties are Dvarws

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Spongebob said:


> @Room Fogger what is the skinny ultem on the bottom right?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


It’s a Dwarf 16 mm MTL clone that I use in my Pico Mini, super combo with super flavour.


----------



## Room Fogger

Bulldog said:


> Bloody Hell @Room Fogger


That excludes the 7 currently being used. I’m lazy so I get more than one of a thing, one on one to be built, but I really shot myself in the foot this time, usually only about 6 or so to do a week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Dvarw Army is ready for the week! All wicked up, clean and ready for juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## NOOB

Rob Fisher said:


> The Dvarw Army is ready for the week! All wicked up, clean and ready for juice!
> View attachment 184947
> View attachment 184948


WOW!!! Amazing line-up Oom @Rob Fisher! Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Reo Silver got a full pitstop this evening

She got a bit of a clean. Atty cleaned out thoroughly. Deoxit gold on the contacts. 

She needed a new coil - my perfect MTL tobacco coil - 29g Kanthal paracoil. CB2 wick






Loaded with HHV Huntsman tobacco juice. Blast from the past. Who remembers this great juice?






And voila. Am happy. Vaporizing with vigour. Crisp. Scintillating. Stonking throat hit. What a glorious MTL vape!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Next up my MTL tank, the Rose MTL

Needed a new coil, used one of the supplied fuses Claptons which work great. It’s a 0.7 ohm coil. CB2 wick. Didn’t take a pic.

But here’s the final pitstopped device. This one is dedicated to Havana Nightz. 

Such a superb MTL tank. Super flavour and no leaks or hassles. Lovely. 

Juice is legendary too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

This evening it was time for a pitstop of another workhorse - the mighty *Lemo1*

New coil. Very basic 28g Kanthal 2mm ID coil. 1.35 ohms. Simple but works like a charm in this atty






Rayon wick using the ‘drape method’. Rayon brings out the crispness for the juice dedicated to this tank. And it’s good for lower power vaping. It’s a fruity menthol mix of VM Strawberry plus extra menthol. About 12mg.






And voila! All done. This may be a very old tank but for me it works like a gem as a workhorse desk vape.

Gives me the sharpest and most crisp flavour for this juice. I have tried many tanks. I think it’s the shape of the chamber and the chimney section combined with the driptip. Not sure exactly but it works so well.

Great capacity. Low power 11.5W. Very economical. Not a sausage of a problem or leak in several years!! What a tank.






Oh, and don’t get me started on it’s rock solid driver, the Sig 100 plus. What a fabulous desk mod. Sturdy when standing. Best fire button I’ve had on a mod. Reliable as anything. Years of service.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

So this evening I spent quite a long time trying to resurrect my *Kayfun V3 Mini*, which has been sitting on the bench for a while.

I’ve been doing more MTL these days so wanted to fire it up again. It had an issue which I have discovered others also have (from reading ECF) in that it gurgles a bit when you make the airflow quite tight, which is how I like it. That gurgle drove me nuts. 

So I thought to myself I can live with a slightly looser MTL, let me get it up and running.

Well, I spent a *long* time and ran into problems with ohms jumping. After building two coils, thinking it was the coil that was loose , then fiddling with the damn airflow screw and undoing the 510 screw each time, I ended up so frustrated and just aborted it...

Ah well, that’s how it goes with vaping. Sometimes it’s plain sailing, other times it’s just rough and frustrating. 

I don’t even know why I tried this damn atty tonight. The Reo RM2 beats it by a country mile for me for tobacco MTL. Draw is perfect, flavour much richer and no problems. But you know how it goes, you see the atty sitting there, you read something online and get an idea....

Here’s my first coil I wrapped with the superfine MTL. Spent a while getting it right and afterward did the wicking perfectly - I thought






Then I ripped it out thinking the ohms jumping had to do with not catching the legs properly. Turned out it wasn’t that. Lol.

More basic coil. Spaced 28ga simple coil. I liked this coil. Also took me a while. My eyes aren’t as good as 5 years ago and this is a small deck. I was quite proud and thought this would fix the problem. But no, it didn’t.






Abort mission. Here is the guilty setup. On the Minikin. Looks very nice and feels nice. But ohms are jumping all over the place and I’ve tried everything with the airflow screw and 510 pin. Apparently it has to do with something shorting or touching what it’s not supposed to. Nothing works. Ah well. I came close to chucking the atty in the ‘gorge’. But decided to just put it back on the bench and leave it for another day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

I got the Kayfun V3 Mini working tonight

Checked up online and the ohms jumping was from a slightly loose hex nut under the 510 pin. Luckily I had a socket set that could do the job. Apparently others have had the same issue and that’s the fix.

Had to settle for a slightly loose MTL because when I make it the tightness I like it gurgles slightly.

It’s still very good and am enjoying it with Havana Gold. Lovely juice. Very tasty. Nice mellow vape. Still not RM2 type explosive rich flavour but it’s very good.

Nice to have the KF3 mini back in action.






I actually think this tank would do great on a pipe of sorts...

PS, it has a sub ohm tank band on. It’s not a sub ohm coil. The coil is now reading a stable 1.12 ohms

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail

A "little" TLC on my Gata RTA before it heads to it's new home, damn my OCD, this was fresh out of the ultrasonic cleaner drying and then assembled and packed.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88

Silver said:


> So this evening I spent quite a long time trying to resurrect my *Kayfun V3 Mini*, which has been sitting on the bench for a while.
> 
> I’ve been doing more MTL these days so wanted to fire it up again. It had an issue which I have discovered others also have (from reading ECF) in that it gurgles a bit when you make the airflow quite tight, which is how I like it. That gurgle drove me nuts.
> 
> So I thought to myself I can live with a slightly looser MTL, let me get it up and running.
> 
> Well, I spent a *long* time and ran into problems with ohms jumping. After building two coils, thinking it was the coil that was loose , then fiddling with the damn airflow screw and undoing the 510 screw each time, I ended up so frustrated and just aborted it...
> 
> Ah well, that’s how it goes with vaping. Sometimes it’s plain sailing, other times it’s just rough and frustrating.
> 
> I don’t even know why I tried this damn atty tonight. The Reo RM2 beats it by a country mile for me for tobacco MTL. Draw is perfect, flavour much richer and no problems. But you know how it goes, you see the atty sitting there, you read something online and get an idea....
> 
> Here’s my first coil I wrapped with the superfine MTL. Spent a while getting it right and afterward did the wicking perfectly - I thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I ripped it out thinking the ohms jumping had to do with not catching the legs properly. Turned out it wasn’t that. Lol.
> 
> More basic coil. Spaced 28ga simple coil. I liked this coil. Also took me a while. My eyes aren’t as good as 5 years ago and this is a small deck. I was quite proud and thought this would fix the problem. But no, it didn’t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abort mission. Here is the guilty setup. On the Minikin. Looks very nice and feels nice. But ohms are jumping all over the place and I’ve tried everything with the airflow screw and 510 pin. Apparently it has to do with something shorting or touching what it’s not supposed to. Nothing works. Ah well. I came close to chucking the atty in the ‘gorge’. But decided to just put it back on the bench and leave it for another day.




I have a kayfun V4 that a friend bought me in st petersburg russia and i have tried time and time again to get that atty just to vape like any other MTL but i have major issue with it, its the most temperamental atty i have ever come across and to make things worse if it has 51 pieces that make this thing work and a juice flow control that just floods the deck the moment i open it very slight, its an ornament no, a very pretty ornament

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

CashKat88 said:


> I have a kayfun V4 that a friend bought me in st petersburg russia and i have tried time and time again to get that atty just to vape like any other MTL but i have major issue with it, its the most temperamental atty i have ever come across and to make things worse if it has 51 pieces that make this thing work and a juice flow control that just floods the deck the moment i open it very slight, its an ornament no, a very pretty ornament



I hear you @CashKat88 , I don’t have experience with the V4 but I believe it was quite finicky
I wish these things could all be simple and plain sailing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Quick wick and clean stop .

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

I've been a bit lazy the last 2 weeks. Time for a major pitstop.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## RayDeny

You would think been in Lockdown would give you more time to tend to your vape gear, nope, no it dose not,

time to get these cleaned.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

New wick for the mighty Skyline

Starting to lube it up

I see it’s a bit messy so will need to prod and tuck a bit. 

Love this RTA for fruity menthols. Gives such a lovely clean and crisp flavour.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Oh by the way - I decided to use *TFC Elite* wick in the above pitstop.
This is new for me in the Skyline - have used Royal Wicks for ages.

Will report back on my findings.
Feels like its not wicking properly - but I dont think its the wick's fault. I did this in a hurry and I dont think I did a good job - so if it persists - I will open up and try again.

Strange - because this setup (coil and Skyline) usually is quite forgiving for me.

Lets see - otherwise the wick is not wicking nicely. Don't know what's going on.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Oh by the way - I decided to use *TFC Elite* wick in the above pitstop.
> This is new for me in the Skyline - have used Royal Wicks for ages.
> 
> Will report back on my findings.
> Feels like its not wicking properly - but I dont think its the wick's fault. I did this in a hurry and I dont think I did a good job - so if it persists - I will open up and try again.
> 
> Strange - because this setup (coil and Skyline) usually is quite forgiving for me.
> 
> Lets see - otherwise the wick is not wicking nicely. Don't know what's going on.


Are you using 2.5mm coil ID or 3mm? 
I would split the tfc elite into 3 pieces for 3mm so perhaps go for 4 pieces other the width of the tfc to get the wicking right with tfc. (My experience) I find with different cottons one has to play with different ratios to get the flavour and wicking just right. I also thin the ends of the wick slightly with tfc.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## THE REAPER

Silver said:


> Oh by the way - I decided to use *TFC Elite* wick in the above pitstop.
> This is new for me in the Skyline - have used Royal Wicks for ages.
> 
> Will report back on my findings.
> Feels like its not wicking properly - but I dont think its the wick's fault. I did this in a hurry and I dont think I did a good job - so if it persists - I will open up and try again.
> 
> Strange - because this setup (coil and Skyline) usually is quite forgiving for me.
> 
> Lets see - otherwise the wick is not wicking nicely. Don't know what's going on.


If at first you dont succeed try and try again. Hope you get it in the next try take it slow and steady lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Are you using 2.5mm coil ID or 3mm?
> I would split the tfc elite into 3 pieces for 3mm so perhaps go for 4 pieces other the width of the tfc to get the wicking right with tfc. (My experience) I find with different cottons one has to play with different ratios to get the flavour and wicking just right. I also thin the ends of the wick slightly with tfc.



Thanks @Christos
It's 2.5mm

I think I didn't pack enough cotton in there. My first wicking it was a bit too loose. Then I tried again and it was much better (the photo above). But it needs to be a bit tighter I think. I do thin the tails a bit with a needle - a few strokes and then cut the ends.

The thing is I have been wicking this tank for many months with Royal Wicks and never had this "issue" where it feels its not wicking properly.

What's strange is that this setup isn't demanding on wicking. Lowish power around 18 Watts and MTL. So it should easily handle it.

Will try again

If it doesn't work I will probably just revert back to Royal Wicks - only problem is I have very little left and I don't think Royal Wicks is easily available anymore.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos
> It's 2.5mm
> 
> I think I didn't pack enough cotton in there. My first wicking it was a bit too loose. Then I tried again and it was much better (the photo above). But it needs to be a bit tighter I think. I do thin the tails a bit with a needle - a few strokes and then cut the ends.
> 
> The thing is I have been wicking this tank for many months with Royal Wicks and never had this "issue" where it feels its not wicking properly.
> 
> What's strange is that this setup isn't demanding on wicking. Lowish power around 18 Watts and MTL. So it should easily handle it.
> 
> Will try again
> 
> If it doesn't work I will probably just revert back to Royal Wicks - only problem is I have very little left and I don't think Royal Wicks is easily available anymore.


I moved back to cotton bacon v2 because it was readily available. I also grew tired of the spit back and similar issues you are having. I used to use 3 cotton brands concurrently for different applications but I found I got the “ratio” wrong for each cotton and decided to focus on one only.
It does seem counterintuitive that less cotton would mean better “wicking” and possibly some flooding instead of a dry or almost dry hit but I am still convinced each cotton has its own thickness ratio. Cotton bacon for example seems to perform better when compressed thicker but tfc didn’t like the compressed or rolled tighter with the fingers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I moved back to cotton bacon v2 because it was readily available. I also grew tired of the spit back and similar issues you are having. I used to use 3 cotton brands concurrently for different applications but I found I got the “ratio” wrong for each cotton and decided to focus on one only.
> It does seem counterintuitive that less cotton would mean better “wicking” and possibly some flooding instead of a dry or almost dry hit but I am still convinced each cotton has its own thickness ratio. Cotton bacon for example seems to perform better when compressed thicker but tfc didn’t like the compressed or rolled tighter with the fingers.



Thanks @Christos - appreciate the feedback
Ya, its all about getting it right and then when you happy - keep it that way !
Tinkering is great - but at the stage I am - with the time constraints I have, I just want it to work perfectly every time and be consistent!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw rewick and recoil time!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruwaid

Christos said:


> I moved back to cotton bacon v2 because it was readily available. I also grew tired of the spit back and similar issues you are having. I used to use 3 cotton brands concurrently for different applications but I found I got the “ratio” wrong for each cotton and decided to focus on one only.
> It does seem counterintuitive that less cotton would mean better “wicking” and possibly some flooding instead of a dry or almost dry hit but I am still convinced each cotton has its own thickness ratio. Cotton bacon for example seems to perform better when compressed thicker but tfc didn’t like the compressed or rolled tighter with the fingers.


@Silver just like @Christos mentioned, I used TFC in the skyline and very generous with the cotton and found it wicked perfect in DL mode. Next wick, same cotton I decided to go thinner and was surprised to find it wasn't wicking nicely. You could hear it was struggling to keep up. As if the tank/cotton didnt like the thinner wicks. I then found this video and the guy wicked it using different cotton types and found it to be useful. I reverted back to CB v2 on the skyline and not having any issues now:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Mini pit stop in a tiny rta

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33

Threw some dual something something Clapton’s into the dead rabbit SQ. Came out at 0.2 ish and flavour is rather lekker

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33

Some dual coil Clapton's from Downtown Vapory in Durban.

Yum in the DJV Rdta

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Cornelius

Weekly and bi-weekly pain in the backside.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## Ugi

I see All the skyfall rdas are sitting with you..... Lol nice laundry day buddy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger

On the cotton front, I included some Octocotton in an order and am finding it to be very good.

https://www.vapeking.co.za/octocotton.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Stranger said:


> On the cotton front, I included some Octocotton in an order and am finding it to be very good.
> 
> https://www.vapeking.co.za/octocotton.html



@Stranger I tried the octo cotton, did not work well with fruity juices, the break-in time was just horrendous and by the time it does not taste like licking my bath towel anymore i was over it and changed the cotton back to Cotton Bacon V2. I now use the octo's to dry out my RDA's when rewicking, works great for that...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

Just shows how much variance there is. Almost always when I wick or rewick I saturate and break in the cotton before I put the tank on and I get very little to non cotton taste. I hear you though, cotton dreams seems to have the cotton taste longer for me. On another thread I tried a new DIY juice. Made new coils and wicked using Octocotton and got a good result from the get go.

I also have the G taste 

https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/wick-wire/products/one-cloud-cotton

and find that comparable to Cotton bacon. I have to admit though that the only Cotton bacon I have is what comes in the wire packs. I have not bought V2 yet

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger

Octocotton on the Vapefly

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tonight some cleaning and wicking will be done...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Adephi

Trying out some China Aliens.



Going for 0.16 ohms. Lowest I have gone yet.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rewicked Reo Silver’s RM2 this evening 

it’s a very simple procedure but I only do it about once a week. I do about 5ml per day on her (one of my desk Vapes) so I rewick after about 25-30ml 

first up, after cleaning the coil I put in Cotton Bacon V2 and fluff up the tail feathers  (with a needle)




Then trimmed, positioned and lubed up




what juice? 
it’s an interesting blend for this week. 
Diluted into my Nic base 
Main feature is Vape Elixir Black Cigar (lovely roasted tobacco, quite strong) then a few drops of Rogue Hard Hitting Alliance (from Sir Vape a while back) and then a bit of Thrifty golden Virginia custard which sweetens it a bit but keeps to the tobacco slant. 

Of course menthol from VM!




and voila
Mean awesome MTL tobacco vape
Ready for next week

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Yesterday was a big pitstop for two solid workhorses in my crew

Reo Black and Reo Silver each got a new coil. They are both tobacco drivers. 

Same coil in each. kanthal 29g Paracoil, 1.6mm ID, 5 double wraps. 0.45 ohms. For me this is tobacco MTL perfection in the RM2. Crisp, instant ramp. Lovely 

Reo Black







Reo Silver






Finally, a picture that only Vapers will understand

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Ruan0.30

Cleaned up and recoiled the KF lite for a change.














Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Stranger

Kennedy clone. Cotton bacon comp wire, 26 awg 8.5 wraps each, came out at .43. Think I am a bit thin on the cotton on the one side. Not that the Kennedy cares, flavour for days. Cloud size is dependent on stress levels.

PS, meant to add as it is a mech. 0.43 Ohms @3.7 V = 32 W and 8.6 amps. Well within safety limits for a 25R battery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Quick pitstop to refuel two mighty and dependable RTAs

Subtank Mini and the Skyline
Both with fruity menthol concoctions. 

Subtank Mini has my VM Strawberry menthol blend with a dash of Paulies Guava

Skyline has some LIT Sidechick with some VK Prime FizzApple and added menthol

Delightful. Both MTL

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver

Reo Black getting a much needed pitstop

Clean with sunlight 
Rubbing alcohol 
Deoxit gold treatment
And am going to build a new paracoil

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Coil is in

5 double wraps, 29g Kanthal, 0.47 ohms

fairly high and close to the edge

Went smoother than I thought. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Voila
Done

Tasting beautiful
Firing very nicely 







Reo Black - Magic tobacco MTL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

A bit of a clean... will rewick (some) tomorrow

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Lovely collection @DarthBranMuffin 
So shiny!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Next up

Skyline needed a rewick

Royal Wicks is great for me in this tank with fruity menthols







All good

Skyline has such pure clean flavour. Love it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA

Not bad for a night's work when I haven't done pit stops in almost 3 years. 4 Zeus, 1 Serpent Elevate and a Recurve

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Munro31

Qbix pit stop, flavour is really awesome on this and it keeps up with my chain vaping while watching the Zuma drama!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Stranger

Lunch time quicky. 24/36 claptons, 3 mm ID. Tried for .3 got .27 for the dual.

When you get a Blotto right it is a hard tank to beat, the draw is a bit restricted but how I like it, vapour production can be over the top and flavour is spot on. Very smooth on the draw. if you can see the mod, the camo is not working.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Stranger said:


> Lunch time quicky. 24/36 claptons, 3 mm ID. Tried for .3 got .27 for the dual.
> 
> When you get a Blotto right it is a hard tank to beat, the draw is a bit restricted but how I like it, vapour production can be over the top and flavour is spot on. Very smooth on the draw. if you can see the mod, the camo is not working.



What mod are you using?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

My eyesight is not what it was when I started vaping 

Here I am taking photos of my coil to count the wraps. I needed 8 when looking from the top 

That’ll do it. This is 28ga Kanthal 2mm ID , about 1.2 ohms for the mighty Subtank Mini in MTL setup

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver

Lol I just checked now , it’s 9 wraps. I made a mistake. Haha 

Anyway vape is good and crisp

No probs

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

PS - I struggled getting the coil into the Subtank Mini RBA deck. Those screws are tiny. Almost lost one and had to ask my 4 yr old son to help me look for it with a torch. He has eyes like a hawk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

Munro31 said:


> Qbix pit stop, flavour is really awesome on this and it keeps up with my chain vaping while watching the Zuma drama!
> View attachment 234089
> View attachment 234090
> View attachment 234091
> View attachment 234092
> View attachment 234093
> View attachment 234094
> View attachment 234095
> View attachment 234096
> View attachment 234097


What do you think of the Qbix and Boxx in general? Really am considering it but even though I have found it going quite cheap a couple of times I pull out at the last minute! What's making me reconsider and not pulling the trigger is that I don't see other manufacturers producing tanks for it unlike with Boro tanks and Dot AIO tanks!


----------



## Munro31

It's a very well made device, works great and Qbix has very good flavour. The door it extremely irritating as it is only help on with magnets and would of been much better with magnets AND a groove to slide in. That's my only problem with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

Pit stop on the Slatra
24 awg Cotton bacon comp wire, 10 wraps, 0.28, 2.5mm ID 2mm legs

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

Pretty looking yummy tasting coil from @charln 

You sir are a master

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

Epic

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

The best!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

RBAlien from @charln was looking a bit tired after about 3 months of daily abuse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

So I grabbed a set of new ones. I love these coils. Added a wrap and came out at 0.4. Lekker.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Will rewick in the morning!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rewicking done!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

I'm pleased to say that the RDA for Vaping, money well spent. I'm extremely happy with it.

It's exactly what I was looking for; incredible flavour from 2.5mm ID coils at around 60w. Extremely happy that I don't need big 3.0mm coils at 80+ watts to get the most out of it (this just knackers the battery in my Pulse V2).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I'm pleased to say that the RDA for Vaping, money well spent. I'm extremely happy with it.
> 
> It's exactly what I was looking for; incredible flavour from 2.5mm ID coils at around 60w. Extremely happy that I don't need big 3.0mm coils at 80+ watts to get the most out of it (this just knackers the battery in my Pulse V2).
> 
> View attachment 262032
> View attachment 262033
> View attachment 262034
> View attachment 262035



bravo !! looking good, enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to wick and fill the Dvarw's for tomorrow's bass fishing competition at Albert Falls Dam!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Time to wick and fill the Dvarw's for tomorrow's bass fishing competition at Albert Falls Dam!
> View attachment 262075



good luck for the competition @Rob Fisher 
the red Danis look superb

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

